# UCLA 2009



## fiorile (Feb 12, 2009)

Some friends got rejection letter from UCLA, the email told them to check the application status online. Does anybody get the interview notification/accepted?

good luck


----------



## steelyd (Feb 12, 2009)

My application status still just says "submitted."


----------



## Suzako (Feb 12, 2009)

I don't think everyone gets rejected at the same time, just like not everyone gets accepted at the same time.  They review based on when applications were submitted and probably go through several cycles.  Think of it like American Idol!

And yes, I immediately checked my status, haha.  It just says "submitted".


----------



## magicmyk (Feb 12, 2009)

I received an email last night saying they wanted me to go for my interview the first week of march. So they must be sending out the first wave of notifications


----------



## SimAlex (Feb 12, 2009)

i've heard nothing.


----------



## Jbomb11 (Feb 12, 2009)

magicmyk...what program did you apply for?


----------



## magicmyk (Feb 12, 2009)

The Producer Program


----------



## Jbomb11 (Feb 12, 2009)

oh, ok thanks...i applied for screenwriting so I just wanted to double check so i'm in the loop, as they say. 

i don't really know if "they" say that...but whatever.


----------



## Sahirr (Feb 12, 2009)

lol... i checked my status too... it says "submitted" nothing else...

fiorile... these friends of yours... what program did they apply for?

Has anyone who applied for MFA Production/Direction gotten an e-mail, letter, etc ?


----------



## jpcam (Feb 12, 2009)

I haven't heard back either. I applied for Prod./Dir., but that's really exciting if they've started sending out emails! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## SimAlex (Feb 12, 2009)

anyone know anything about UCLA screenwriting acceptances/rejections/interviews?


----------



## Carebear (Feb 12, 2009)

Nope...wish I did, though!


----------



## fiorile (Feb 12, 2009)

To Sahirr, two friends (both are Chinese) received the rejection letters. both applied for MFA film production.

I guess we international students may get the earliest news.


----------



## ninth_solstice (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey guys...I've been scoping out this site for awhile, it's been so informative and everyone seems lovely. Anyhoo...I applied to the UCLA MFA production/direction course and I received an e-mail today granting me an interview! I've scheduled it for mid March in NYC as I'm flying over from London.


----------



## Jbomb11 (Feb 12, 2009)

congratulations on your interviews, guys! i know there are threads on here with information on UCLA interviews.

As for us screenwriting folks, I guess we keep waiting. after perusing the boards, it looks like emails about interviews come at the end of Feb. It could be different this year, though...so don't quote me.

: )


----------



## Manalive (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm screenwriting, too. I'll be sure to mention it hear if I hear anything.


----------



## magadan (Feb 12, 2009)

Do you know if they are done with interview's for NYC for the Producer's Program?


----------



## SimAlex (Feb 13, 2009)

> Whats the vibe with AFI this year? it seems kinda silly for me to be a grip, or boom, when ill never do these things as a writer for tv and film. are there any advantages for this experience??



I don't see how it hurts to get some experience being on-set. You never know. I've never been on a film set before, so I think it could be, as they say, a "learning experience." 



> Which of these instiutions actually crank out graduates who gets jobs in tv and film.. or do they end up moving back home...



increasingly, i think that's really more about the graduate than the program.


----------



## dharmagirl (Feb 15, 2009)

I can give you a run down of my experience from last year in Screenwriting.  Everything went out via email.  I was informed that I had an interveiw on February 23, and my interveiw took place on March 22.  On April 2 I was accepted.

It's a great program.  If anyone has specific questions feel free to send them my way.  Good luck!


----------



## Suzako (Feb 15, 2009)

One thing that has confused me: does everyone who gets accepted into UCLA get an interview?  Or do they accept some people without interviewing them?


----------



## Jbomb11 (Feb 16, 2009)

thanks for the info dharmagirl! Looks like the final countdown is upon us for interview requests.

and of course, I have that song playing in my head as a type this.


----------



## dharmagirl (Feb 17, 2009)

Nearly everyone who is accepted has an interveiw.  I think one person in our class of 27 was accepted without an interveiw but I have no idea why and that is a very rare exception.    Even my friend who was in Japan when she applied had a phone interveiw.


----------



## momotato (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey Sahirr, 
I applied to the MFA Production/Direction program and I got an email asking me to interview on the feb 12. Good luck


Can anyone tell me how their interviews went last year?  I'd love to know what to bring, what to expect.


----------



## Zumbi (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm anxious, very anxious, and I know nothing but the process has started.

I'd love to go for UCLA, as for me there's no much difference between UCLA and USC. 

What's this about the SUBMITTED status?


----------



## dharmagirl (Feb 17, 2009)

Zumbi, it's true that both USC and UCLA are great schools and both have pluses and minuses but there are huge differences between the programs and you should probably be aware of them before you make a decision on where to go, should you be accepted to both.  Which program are you applying to?  For screenwriting I'd say the biggest difference is that at UCLA we write a brand new script every 10 weeks (at least 3 a year) while USC spends a whole year on a script so they end up with something very polished while UCLA has a much larger portfolio, but all rewriting is done on your own time.  There are good and bad things about each way I think, but you should consider what you are hoping to get out of the program before you make a decision.

The submitted means that your application is being reviewed.  Even after if you are "accepted" to the program, the school has to approve you so it takes another couple of weeks for it to become official.  I don't know how it works if you don't reach the interveiw process, but I am pretty sure that you will receive an email before anything changes on that status page.


----------



## Zumbi (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Dharmagirl.

Thanks.
Yeah, I know a lot about the differences, but what I meant is that both are great schools, that's all. I'm still thinking which is the best for me, and I believe I have to analise more especific pros and cons, like the program of classes itself.

There is still a lot to read here in this forum, and I'll do that.

All right! I admit. I'm confused! Don't know which school to go if I get in both!


----------



## Sahirr (Feb 18, 2009)

hey Momotato... congrats! there is a thread on interviews in the forums do check it out. However a lot more inputs could be made available if more people could share their experiences... but ya... thats not in our hands :-s

Did you get any confirmation of them receiving your application and supporting materials prior to this email for an interview?

i just can't wait to hear from UCLA. It's the only place i have applied to this year... and the wait is really frustrating...


----------



## 96Mph (Feb 21, 2009)

I got one! I recieved an email this afternoon inviting me to interview for Screenwriting. The dates for the LA interviews are TBD, but the NY interviews are set for March 20 & 21 (Fri/Sat).

This is my first post, though I've been checking in regularly since finding the site last summer. It was very helpful in prepping me for the app. Thanks to all who have posted and were of help. Good luck to all who are waiting to find out about their status!


----------



## SimAlex (Feb 21, 2009)

Congrats 96!


----------



## 96Mph (Feb 21, 2009)

Thx Sim. I swear I've been checking my email every 20 mins or so the past week waiting to get some news. It's a load off!


----------



## SimAlex (Feb 21, 2009)

> I swear I've been checking my email every 20 mins or so the past week waiting to get some news.



join the club


----------



## SimAlex (Feb 21, 2009)

that should have read: "welcome to the club." join the club doesn't make much sense. lol.


----------



## 96Mph (Feb 21, 2009)

LOL, out of the clubhouse for now, taking a breather. Be back in it next month (fingers crossed).


----------



## Manalive (Feb 21, 2009)

> Originally posted by 96Mph:
> I got one! I recieved an email this afternoon inviting me to interview for Screenwriting. The dates for the LA interviews are TBD, but the NY interviews are set for March 20 & 21 (Fri/Sat).



Hey, good job, 96MPH!


----------



## Sonia (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations!

And now the rest of us in the 'club' are just rabid.


----------



## SimAlex (Feb 21, 2009)

must ... not ... click ... refresh ...

must ... not ... click ... refresh ...


----------



## Ursulann (Feb 21, 2009)

Glad I finally found some people that are as anxious as me!!
Anyone heard back for the Cinematography MFA yet?


----------



## Sahirr (Feb 21, 2009)

same here... feels great to have company ...


----------



## magadan (Feb 22, 2009)

I got an interview for producing a few days ago. It's going to be on March 9th in LA. Just a heads up to fellow producers. Anyone has tips for the interview?


----------



## Jbomb11 (Feb 22, 2009)

Congrats 96! that's amazing. : )

and yes, the rest of us shall refresh our email until our fingers bleed. or until a guy pops up on my screen saying, "let it go, dude."

either one.


----------



## Melanie (Feb 23, 2009)

i know some production applicants have heard about interviews already, any new production emails? hope they're not done with that yet...


----------



## Sahirr (Feb 23, 2009)

they better not be...


----------



## Sahirr (Feb 23, 2009)

any international applicants heard from UCLA yet???


----------



## Zumbi (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi all.

I'm not sure if there is ANY applicant for DIRECTING/PRODUCING that has received an interview?

REALLY HOPE they've not finished yet.

Ta
F


----------



## Zumbi (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Sahirr.

I'm an international applicants. and I've heard NOTHING about International applicants that have received an interview.


----------



## ninth_solstice (Feb 23, 2009)

Hiya, I'm an international, production/directing applicant and I received notification for an interview about 2 weeks ago...I did post about it further back on this thread.


----------



## Sahirr (Feb 23, 2009)

hey 'Ninth'... so u gonna fly to NYC for ur interview... Did they provide u with an option for telephonic interview?


----------



## momotato (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi zumbi,
I was contacted for an interview over a week ago for the Directing/producing program.  I'm not an international student though, good luck.


----------



## momotato (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Sahirr,
I they hadn't posted receiving any of my supplementary materials.  Up until the 12th, I was afraid it got lost in the mail.


----------



## Sahirr (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey Momotato,
me still refreshing stuff every once in a while ...  
jus out of curiosity, when did you submit you applications? Is there a chance that they are reviewing the applications in the order they received it. I sent mine around 25-26th Nov.


----------



## Zumbi (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Sahirr and all.
Yeah, I was wondering about this as well..

Momonato, thanks! I was afraid they've forgot me. Probably they're doing this. I've applied fot the Producing/Directing and I sent mine on the last minute, so.... my hope INCREASES it's power!


----------



## dharmagirl (Feb 24, 2009)

First of all, it is true that the website is kind of useless.  The committee will email you directly, at least if you are accepted.

Congratulations on receiving an interveiw!  That is a relly big deal.  I've heard that applicants were way up this year so it is quite a feat to make it this far even.  

Last year I interviewed in NYC with Hal Ackerman.  Other people in NYC also had Riachrd Walter at their interview, I don't know why he didn't come to mine.  I would recommend reading their books before the interview.  I mean, don't like quote them to themselves but it will give you some insight into their personal beleifs in screenwriting and if you get in you'll have to read them anyway.  

I don't know whether the LA or NYC interveiws happen first, but I don't think the interveiw location matters at all.  It'll be with the same people in the same relative time frame.  

My interview was about 30 minutes and it was very casual.  I would wear a suit and all of that, but Hal was in jeans and a T shirt and it was really more of a conversation than an interview.  We did talk about my app materials, but more about my personal statement than my writing materials.  Actually I don't think we talked about my writing materials at all.  I pitched him the story that I wrote the first quarter, but I was the one who brought it up.   It was more about what movies do you like, what books do you like, where are you from, how did you grow up.   From what they have told me, it's more to make sure that you are not crazy than an actual formal interveiw.  So relax.  I know it's cheesey, but just be yourself.  This is so pathetic, but here is the first interveiw question that I was asked and I TOTALLY blew it:  "What is exciting that is going on in your life right now?"  I just stuttered a little and then said that the interview was really exciting.  I'm sure it was the last thing they wanted to hear and I even had a big international vacation coming up but I couldn't even think of that.  But it got better from there and I got in, so who knows.  My point is, you can't really prepare for these things very much.  Just relax, try to be yourself and go from there.  

If you have any other questions, send them my way.  Good luck!


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 24, 2009)

dharmagirl, how's UCLA?

I also blew the opening question, I believe it was..."How are you?"

I proceeded to explain how my taxi got into an accident on my way there and the aftermath in great detail, which led them to ask me if I'd ever been to NYC again, which I hadn't, which led to travel stories, which led to them telling me about their adventures in my home state, which led to a little bit of discussion about my app materials, in which they said they admired my talent and determination, which led to the pitch about the Extension program, then we all went pee (not together), and then they told me where to go explore NYC, they'd talk to me soon.

Um...I got in somehow.

It's interesting, though.  I called my friend, who was back at the hotel waiting for me, and told her I would be shocked if I didn't get in.  Of course that all floated away after the adrenaline wore off, but I NEVER felt that way after my other interview that year.


It's all about them seeing if you're human...in my opinion.  Don't be a robot.

They told me they interview 2:1.   The other half is guaranteed Professional Program admission...so at the very very very least, you've gotten into the Extension program!

Woo hoo!


*edited because I said "Extension" instead of "Professional Program,"  thanks for the correction, IB!


----------



## Zumbi (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi again Jayimess.

Good to know you always come up with useful comments.

Is it NYC interview 1:2...
But what's this extensions program actually? Does it mean that the other half is guaranteed that they're IN?

All right. For what matters... I'm REALLY worried about my applications for both USC and UCLA.
I haven;t received ANY email, call, nothing for an interview. 
I'm keeping myself calm until now... I've red in this forum that SOME students got in without any interview... Maybe I'm being indulgent with myself now. Sometimes I'm try to be confident that I'll receive an acceptance letter from the schools.


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 25, 2009)

Indiana Bones, you were right, I edited my post to reflect as such...whoops.  Thanks for keeping me on my toes.

As for the quote, what I was trying to convey was that the interview was pretty frenetic and crazy, yet somehow I got in.  I felt great coming out of the interview, because it was a fun CONVERSATION.  We enjoyed speaking with each other.  

So I called my traveling partner and told her I was sure I'd get in.

Later, after the adrenaline wore off, I stopped thinking of it as a fun conversation and started fretting over it as an interview.

Sorry for not making sense earlier!!

To Zumbi:

My experiences are for the screenwriting program, I don't know how they do their certificate and extension programs.

It's not over until you get rejected, so I think all you CAN do is expect happiness and good news in the mail!


----------



## momotato (Feb 25, 2009)

> Originally posted by Sahirr:
> Hey Momotato,
> me still refreshing stuff every once in a while ...
> jus out of curiosity, when did you submit you applications? Is there a chance that they are reviewing the applications in the order they received it. I sent mine around 25-26th Nov.


Hi Sahirr, 
I submitted my ap on the last possible day.  But it seems that those who didn't get in have already heard, so keep the faith


----------



## Sahirr (Feb 26, 2009)

"those who didn't get in have already heard"
really?
hmmmm... that definitly restores some lost hope...


----------



## K-MEE (Feb 26, 2009)

Sorry to tell you that, but last year i received my rejection letter (for UCLA and Tish)around the 15th of april. I believe that if you don't get called for an interview it's done.


----------



## Sonia (Feb 26, 2009)

That's disheartening. But thanks for letting us know.

K-Mee, did you apply for production, writing, or programs for producers?


----------



## K-MEE (Feb 26, 2009)

I applied for screenwriting mfa. Last year i applied at Columbia, UCLA, Tish and USC. For Columbia I received the letter of rejection around mid-march (it was a letter so i don't remember exactly), For tish it was the 14/04/2008 (email), UCLA the 19/04/2008 (email) and USC, it was a letter but it got lost the first time around so i received it in end of May.


----------



## Ursulann (Feb 26, 2009)

I think that they started notifying Production/Cinematography applicants of interviews by email yesterday. . .


----------



## Sonia (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for the info, K-Mee. I applied for screenwriting this year. I'm terrified.


----------



## K-MEE (Feb 26, 2009)

Me too Sonia. I'm reapplying this year (USC, UCLA, Columbia and chapman not tish). I emailed Columbia yesterday and they said they were still in the midst of arranging the interviews. But I don't get my hopes up this time around.


----------



## JohnPecod (Feb 26, 2009)

Judging from some previous posts it looks like they are scheduling interviews for screenwriting MFAs.  Then the question is, have they completed scheduling those interviews?  It's difficult to tell, however I'd guess (and this is a complete guess) that if an applicant hasn't been contacted about an interview within the next week it may be time to prepare for the possibility of not getting in.  However, as a previous poster said until you receive the official rejection letter don't completely lose hope -- just be realistic.  Finally, I would not place too much emphasis on NOT receiving a rejection letter.  My guess is that sending out those letters is one of the last things they do.  Priority number one for them right now is getting students locked up for next fall.  I'll still keep compulsively checking my e-mail.


----------



## Zumbi (Feb 26, 2009)

I didn't think about this.
But I though I saw a post from SOMEONE here that have applied for DIRECTING at UCLA (or was at USC?). that have received emails/interviews...

Does anybody have received emails/phone calls from USC and UCLA for DIRECTING/PRODUCING?

Thanks!


----------



## Kalie14 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey guys! I'm new here, but just got my interview email today! It's on March 16th in LA and I applied for the producers program. I know many of you are applying to screenwriting, and I have no idea what their interview schedule is, but I thought you'd want to know that emails are still trickling out! 


Also, does anyone know how many they interview and how many they actually accept?  I know that won't really change anything now, but I was just curious! Thanks all!


----------



## Ysabelle (Feb 26, 2009)

hey kalie
Good to know they are not done with interviews for the PP. 

Good luck on your interview!


----------



## Melanie (Feb 26, 2009)

Zumbi's right, there are definitely people who have already received interview notifications for production, not only screenwriting and producing. as far as i know, those have been trickling in since as far back as a few weeks ago. keeping all my fingers crossed.


----------



## Sahirr (Feb 26, 2009)

i am gonna join u Melanie in keeping all my fingers crossed... don't mind doing the same with my toes too...
m giving myself just till 28th feb... if there's no e-mail from UCLA till then... i guess i will just shift my attention to other things... 
so until then... am just gonna refresh my inbox every 5mins while online...


----------



## xavier039 (Feb 26, 2009)

I am in the same boat with you guys.  I am still holding my breath with UCLA.  I haven't heard anything back from them either.


----------



## Sahirr (Feb 26, 2009)

Join the club Xavier...
is it any use calling the admissions office or dropping and e-mail about the same... 
i know the website advices against that... so ya???


----------



## xavier039 (Feb 26, 2009)

I am not going to call.  I actually got a call from USC and that is my first choice so I am just clinging that rope for dear life.  I would love to hear from UCLA so I can make a choice.  But I guess we can all just sit in our boat without oars for now.  The shore is not too far ahead.


----------



## Zumbi (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey guys...
Don't go to the dark side...
And Obi-Wan is not the ONLY hope. There still life after a rejection.

Look who's talking....

All right, I'm REALLY anxious. Think about this every day.
I have a question: IS THERE ANYBODY for the PRODUCING/DIRECTING MFA at UCLA that got an interview? I mean the Directing program, not the producers or Screenwriting?

:/


----------



## Melanie (Feb 26, 2009)

> I have a question: IS THERE ANYBODY for the PRODUCING/DIRECTING MFA at UCLA that got an interview? I mean the Directing program, not the producers or Screenwriting?



Yes, Ninth_Solstice from a few pages back on this thread, so there are probably more too...


----------



## momotato (Feb 26, 2009)

> Originally posted by Melanie:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">I have a question: IS THERE ANYBODY for the PRODUCING/DIRECTING MFA at UCLA that got an interview? I mean the Directing program, not the producers or Screenwriting?



Yes, Ninth_Solstice from a few pages back on this thread, so there are probably more too... </div></BLOCKQUOTE>
Hi Melanie, 
I applied for Production/Directing and got invited to interview around the 12th of the month.


----------



## ds65 (Feb 26, 2009)

I haven't received an invitation to interview. Does that mean I'm most likely not getting in?


----------



## KayS (Feb 26, 2009)

Applied to screenwriting and got an interview in NY on 3/21. Please any advice would be wonderful! (I'll take wishes of good luck as well!)


----------



## Melanie (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey, sorry Momotato! I knew there were others but I didn't go through every pages of the thread. Thanks for the correction and congrats!!


----------



## Melanie (Feb 26, 2009)

and, naturally, I meant to say every  _page_


----------



## notroberttowne (Feb 27, 2009)

Like everyone else, I'm waiting to see when my interview will be (everyone who didn't opt for NY and is applying for screenwriting, anyway.)  Though I can't actually book without knowing the dates, I was wondering if anyone in the area could recommend some hotels that are on the cheap side and close.  Ideally I'd like to be able to walk to the interview, but I understand that's something of a pipe dream.

Along those same lines, anyone currently attending who can suggest some neighborhoods to look at for housing?  I don't know if there's any sort of shuttle system in effect, but if there is I imagine it's a little cheaper to live further out from the university.  I know that it's a mite presumptuous to be looking for housing before I even get accepted, but I'm going to LA no matter what happens, so any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## 96Mph (Feb 27, 2009)

notroberttowne, Did my undergrad there so I know the area a bit. Lived in 3 spots besides the dorms: right off campus, in W. Hollywood, and Studio City.

Right off campus is convenient, but pricey. WHolly was pricey too, but it's a motivating environment because you are so close to the industry. Sunset Blvd is a decent corridor to get to campus from WHolly. Studio City is similar (perhaps cheaper), but getting to/from campus was a pain.

Other than that I know Santa Monica and Venice were popular w/ students and their wallets.


----------



## tabbycat (Feb 27, 2009)

My roomie works at UCLA and we live in Sherman Oaks.  It's a little farther than living right outside the campus, (though I believe it's a straight shot down the 405) but probably as close as you can get to campus while still being pretty affordable.  And I can't say enough good things about the valley   Much less crowded than Hollywood and cheaper too.

My bf goes to UCLA film grad school and he lives in Hollywood and the commute is not bad once you get into Beverly Hills, depends on the time of day of course.


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 27, 2009)

I live in Hollywood but my doctor is over in Westwood and the commute was awful enough I changed doctors.

Don't live in Hollywood if you go to UCLA, is my recommendation.


----------



## dharmagirl (Feb 27, 2009)

I live in West Hollywood, almost to the Hollywood border, and I love it.  You only have class 2-3 days a week max, and usually the times that I have to go are not during rush hour.  My commute is usually about 20-30 minutes

It really depends on if you have a car or not.  If you are looking for shuttles, maybe you don't have a car.  If you don't, it can be pretty hairy to live outside of Westwood or Brentwood, but I still know people who live in Palms and West LA and take the bus and do fine.

It really depends on what you are looking for.  I love West Hollywood because there are bars and restaurants I can walk to. Coming from New York, that was important to me.  But people live allllll over the place.  I know several people in Sherman Oaks, many in West LA, Palms, Westwood, West Hollywood, and even Silverlake (that is a 1 hour commute each way! but if you only do it once a week, it's not that big a deal).

Just food for thought.  When you start seriously looking, I would recommend Westside Rentals (like $60 for 2 months).  Everyone uses it.  Or just find a neighborhood you like and drive around and look for vacancies.  Right now, you can do that.  There are so many vacancies I cannot believe it.


----------



## momotato (Feb 27, 2009)

I have some friends in silver lake, I know it is pretty far from UCLA.  Any of you that are there now have a guess for how long that commute would be?


----------



## dharmagirl (Feb 27, 2009)

> Originally posted by momotato:
> I have some friends in silver lake, I know it is pretty far from UCLA.  Any of you that are there now have a guess for how long that commute would be?



As I said, it's at least an hour commute each way to Silverlake.  That's too far for me but I do know people who do it because they like the neighborhood so much.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Feb 28, 2009)

Hello hello!
I am new, and how are you?
Ugh, that was dumb.  I'm sorry.  You probably hate my guts now.
ANYWAYZZ, I got an interview with UCLA in LA.  Not sure when that is; I haven't been contacted.  I've been stalking this site for months and months but never joined.   I feel maybe no one cares? 
ANYWAYZZZ, I love you guys.  I think dharmagirl is  so nice.  Hi there!  Do you like spinach?


----------



## Sahirr (Feb 28, 2009)

well 28th is over... no e-mail yet... so i guess am gonna try abd pacify myself that i am not going to get a call for interview and should probably try next year...
best of luck to all you people who got an interview call... 
enjoy!


----------



## dharmagirl (Feb 28, 2009)

> Originally posted by smell_the_glove:
> Hello hello!
> I am new, and how are you?
> Ugh, that was dumb.  I'm sorry.  You probably hate my guts now.
> ...



Hi smell,

You sound crazy.  You'll fit right in at UCLA.  PS, I love spinach.

-- DG


----------



## notroberttowne (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm assuming that these "calls" are the e-mails inviting people to interview.  Screenwriting interviewees have been invited to interview in either New York on March 20-21 or LA on tbd dates, and I think it might be reasonable to suppose that if you haven't been asked to choose NY or LA, you're not in.  Of course, one shouldn't count ones chickens before they're hatched. 

As for the non-screenwriting programs, I'm not sure that ALL of them have contacted people for interviews, but I know many have.


----------



## cracker (Mar 1, 2009)

i havent gotten a call from UCLA yet, but then again, i haven't been rejected. so.. we can still hope that they're not done yet.


----------



## 96Mph (Mar 1, 2009)

I def wouldn't fret too much if you haven't heard anything yet. Whoever has an interview at this point has been selected based on who they are on paper. After the interviews begin and personality becomes a factor that top list could change & more people could be brought in.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Mar 1, 2009)

Im new to this forum. I got an email to interview for UCLA Production/Directing on Feb. 12th. Don't know how it is for other people. Anyone have any interview experiences to share?


----------



## Travis Bickle (Mar 1, 2009)

in case there is confusion. The email was dated feb. 12th. My interview isn't until late March.


----------



## notroberttowne (Mar 1, 2009)

There probably is some merit to the idea of waves of interviews.  I'm hoping, Mr. Bickle, that I get as much warning as you did about when the interview will be, because the more time I have to make arrangements the better.  As much as I want to get through it all asap, traveling from NC to LA will be much cheaper with a few weeks warning.


----------



## ecann1 (Mar 1, 2009)

Been lurking here awhile... Got notified last week and will interview in NY on 21st as well.  I am nervous and hope I won't clam up as I can on dates.  Also, anyone else pushing 40 out there?  Could I possibly be one of the "older lady" students?  Ouch.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 1, 2009)

e-cann, for what it's worth, one of my classmates here applied after she met a man on a plane who was polishing his MFA thesis on his laptop during the flight.

He was graduating soon.

He was over sixty.

I've not met him, but I know a 47 and a 41 year old, and plenty of folks are over 35.


towne: 

I hope you hear sooner than later, too! UCLA gave me a month, but another school only gave me 4 or 5 days, I think, for theirs and I was fit to be tied.  Thank goodness it was just Ohio to DC, I was fortunately able to just put the cost of the ticket (800 bones) into fixing my POS car and drove.

It never fails to amaze me how much we all spend(t) on this application process, not to mention school.  That's a whole nother topic, how do you pay for the application process, not just school.

Anyway.

I wish you all the best of luck, people.  


Hang in there.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 1, 2009)

and Indiana Bones, a friend of mine used to work   here, and if you scroll to the bottom of the page, you'll see why your handle makes me smile.


----------



## 96Mph (Mar 1, 2009)

haha. That pic makes me smile too. Plus I love dobermans, looks like the one I had as a kid.


----------



## Sahirr (Mar 1, 2009)

> i havent gotten a call from UCLA yet, but then again, i haven't been rejected. so.. we can still hope that they're not done yet.



i agree we can keep a small section of hope alive... but even then... i just don;t know when to draw a line... 'cus i guess the interviews are going to begin in 10 days from now...

however i have one more question for the forum... 
Is Ninth_Solstice the only international applicant to have received notification for an interview???
Are there any other international applicants who have been selected for an interview???


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi Sahirr.

I believe you already asked this as me. I'm also an international student, but still NOTHING. Neither email or phone calls for interview.

Looks like we are the last of the list isn't it?

Anyway, as Jayimess said, hang it on!


----------



## Get Me Out of the Economy (Mar 2, 2009)

Apologies if this has been asked somewhere in the last 6 pages - though I haven't seen it...

are all of these interviews for screenwriting or some other MFA thing? I applied for the cinema/media studies M.A. (and have yet to hear anything). Does anyone know what the timeline for that is or if they are already interviewing for it?

Thanks.

-R


----------



## cracker (Mar 2, 2009)

im international as well.. so maybe we're on a different list...


----------



## Sonia (Mar 2, 2009)

> Originally posted by Get Me Out of the Economy:
> are all of these interviews for screenwriting or some other MFA thing? I applied for the cinema/media studies M.A. (and have yet to hear anything).



I think most of us here are MFA applicants. I don't know what the MA timeline is. Anyone?


----------



## Sahirr (Mar 2, 2009)

Zumbi,
i knw ur an international applicant too... and havent received an email fr interview yet. 

i was just trying to enquire if there are other international applicants who have been selected for an interview... so that it would float some hope for us...etc.


----------



## Meghan (Mar 2, 2009)

Get Me Out of the Economy-
I applied for the MA program too. I haven't heard back yet and I haven't seen anyone that has. It appears that the majority of the schools I applied to have contacted all or at least some of their MFA production and Ph.D. program applicants so it seems like MA media/film studies should be very soon.


----------



## JW (Mar 2, 2009)

You guys are the first people I'm telling that I've been rejected from Tisch MFA Directing. I applied to UCLA MFA for directing. I've also applied to AFI. Lastly I've applied to the DGA AD training program. The last three I haven't heard back from. I'm not going to tell my friends and family about any decisions until I get all of the results. I don't have the heart. Want to do it all at once.


----------



## Manalive (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm sorry, JW. Hopefully one of the other two schools will pull through for you!


----------



## ecann1 (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks, Jay and Indy.  Now that I don't feel like a geriatric, all I have to stress about is this interview.  I don't have the best track record with these things.  Once I even went to an interview wearing two different brown shoes.  I'm relieved that a few of you mentioned it was more like a conversation. Anyone think they already have a pretty good idea of who they want going in?  I'm confused as to why some aspiring students seem to be called back for successive years, only to be rejected.


----------



## ds65 (Mar 3, 2009)

I've seen a lot of people saying that they received interview notifications. I'm wondering if this is just the first round of interviews - and there will be more at some point. Does anyone know? I mean, if they weed through the chosen applicants, will they schedule more interviews? Needless to say, I'm getting worried.


----------



## Melanie (Mar 3, 2009)

A lot of people have been wondering the same... if there might be more interviews or if that's it. Someone earlier back said, too, that UCLA might return to the applicant pool if interviews don't go well. I don't want to bring my pessimism to the board, but I'm pretty sure that they select far more (at least double) people to interview than they can accept. So even if  _half_ the interviews are terrible, they still don't need to return to the applicant pool to call more interviews. 

Again, I don't want to bring anyone on these boards down, I would rather be wrong about this (I, too, have not gotten an interview), but I also want to be realistic. 

And if someone receives an interview notification this week my super congratulations and please post to correct me!


----------



## Sonia (Mar 3, 2009)

Check out  the UCLA interview thread””someone called UCLA a couple of days ago and found out:



> Originally posted by vlnsvamp:
> 
> 1) They interview all viable candidates. If you don't get an invite to interview, your chances are pretty much nil.
> 2) They don't send all the invites out at once.
> 3) However, they should be done sending invites by the end of this week.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 3, 2009)

Has anyone been notified when they will be having their interviews in LA?  I still haven't been contacted about that.


----------



## 96Mph (Mar 3, 2009)

Was contacted today, I'm set up for a morning interview on Tuesday, March 10. (screenwriting)


----------



## notroberttowne (Mar 3, 2009)

Wow, that's not much warning.  seven days...  I don't suppose you were given any insight in the general timeframe for screenwriting interviews.


----------



## 96Mph (Mar 3, 2009)

I wasn't given any info other than the day and time.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 3, 2009)

I just got a call from this lovely woman asking me when I'd like to interview.  It's this Monday!  Eek!  But she seems extremely funny and personable so I can't wait to meet her.  Yay!


----------



## momotato (Mar 4, 2009)

> Originally posted by smell_the_glove:
> I just got a call from this lovely woman asking me when I'd like to interview.  It's this Monday!  Eek!  But she seems extremely funny and personable so I can't wait to meet her.  Yay!



Holy crap that's short notice.  Do you have to do a pitch too?  Are you pulling together a demo reel?  
Great name by the way!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks.  I don't think so about the pitch thing.  She told me she would just be talking to me about my writing.  She kept saying that the parking is a nightmare, so I have that to look forward to.  I'm glad to be getting it out of the way though.  I'm not too nervous about it since I already talked to her.  I just don't know what the hell to wear.  Oh, and she called me sweetie.  That's a good thing, right?  Or maybe she doesn't take me seriously?  Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.


----------



## Sahirr (Mar 4, 2009)

i hate to break this out to you guys...
i just called student services... and the lady on the other end told me that all those who have been shortlisted for the interview have been contacted... and if any of us haven't received any communication from their end... it means we haven't made it this time...

so gang... all the luck to those who made it... and well double the luck to those who will re-apply next time...

this forum has been really helpful... thanks to all the contributors...

enjoy!


----------



## Sonia (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for the info.

Well, there goes that. Good luck, guys.


----------



## forgold (Mar 4, 2009)

Then why is it that I can't stop pressing refresh on my email? Like, just physically can't rip my finger from the button?

Ugh. What a bummer.

Good luck to everyone who's interviewing.


----------



## notroberttowne (Mar 4, 2009)

Is there anyone else out there who was asked to interview in New York or LA who indicated they'd prefer to interview in LA but has yet to be given a date?  It's looking like there's not a lot of time being given to make arrangements, and that the LA interviews are being scheduled before the NY ones.  

It seems as if the more local applicants are hearing first.  Possibly they want to give the people with further to travel more time to make arrangements, but it's starting to drive me crazy.


----------



## Carebear (Mar 4, 2009)

Dang! Well, good luck to all those interviewing


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 4, 2009)

When I talked to the woman yesterday she said I was the first person she had called in her list.  She also gave me the option of doing the interview through skype, but I said I could make it (I'm only five hours away).  Hopefully if you live too far away, you'll be given that same option.


----------



## ds65 (Mar 5, 2009)

Just a general question. On the application status - submitted material, does anyone have their submitted info listed? Or is the film department not using it? My submitted material page is empty.


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 5, 2009)

THEY DON'T USE THAT PAGE
I got scared as well. But I sent a message and they answered they don't use, so DON'T FRET.


----------



## ds65 (Mar 5, 2009)

Thank you Zumbi. 

 I'm pretty sure I'm not getting in since I haven't received an email for an interview. I'm holding out for the rejection notification and thought maybe they just didn't get my application material.


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 5, 2009)

SAHIRR

WHICH PROGRAM DID YOU APPLIED TO?
Did the lady said everybody that would, were shortlisted to which program?

Thanks.


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 5, 2009)

ds65...

I haven't received an email for interview also.
BUT I have applied for the MFA PRODUCING/DIRECTING. Which one did you?

BUT, isn't it true that SOME people get in without any formal interview, also at UCLA?

So, let's keep the hope.
the hope...
hope...
pe...
e...
...


----------



## Sahirr (Mar 5, 2009)

ZUMBI,

MFA Production/Directing... same as you.


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks, Sahirr.

But, is it true what someone said here, that A LADY from UCLA said that everybody that should hear something for interviews, etc, already were notified?

OR LIKE THE FORUM FOR USC FALL 2009, until now it's just SCRENWRITING that are being shortlisted?

Thanks!


----------



## artslady (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi everyone
I've been reading theses posts and just wondered
if you are aware of  a few application aspects.
The university process of acceptance and rejection of applicants is only somewhat  based on your worthiness as a screenwriter.
Extremely important application procedures that that are in place are "diversity" and "affirmative action."
The university processes of diversity and affirmative action are absolutely great, essential  and important - to widen the opportunity net. 
But they do not  necessarily reflect the acceptance of the best writers of the applicant pool. 
Someone on the link- had mentioned there were people age 40. 50, 60 accepted.  That's right, that's part of the diversity mandate of UCLA.
Check out diversity at UCLA site. 
In terms of breakdown, there must be a 
a percentage accepted based on gender, etc
And there are very minimal spots for international students. But if you are an international student who also fulfills the diversity mandate - then your chances may be better.
These are different requirements to-day than
in the days of Coppola and Eric Roth, the lauded graduates of UCLA.
Now please understand I by no means am making a
negative comment - about diversity or affirmative action. I think they are both essential to a university.

But here's the deal. In the real world of the industry, none of that matters. When the audience sits enthralled watching your movie. the only thing that counts is that you have a good script. 
And when a producer looks at investing in your script, the only thing that matters is the quality of your script. 
So if the school rejects you - it may not be about your writing.
I tell you this -because as you know- there are many ways - many doors -to becoming a good and competent screenwriter- and a university film school is just one - just one- of many options.
I'm not an applicant -but I am associated with the industry. 
Thanks so much
Wish you the best of success.


----------



## 96Mph (Mar 5, 2009)

> I've been reading theses posts and just wondered if you are aware of a few application aspects. The university process of acceptance and rejection of applicants is only somewhat based on your worthiness as a screenwriter...


Wow, nice one. Only somewhat? Goes against what a former committee member told me, that it was all about talent and life experience.


> Check out diversity at UCLA site.
> In terms of breakdown, there must be a
> a percentage accepted based on gender, etc


I checked UCLA's site and did not find such a mandate. Perhaps you can provide a link, it would be interesting to see. I did find a breakdown of the film school's admittance data for the past 5 years, it can be linked from here:
http://www.gdnet.ucla.edu/asis...gprofile/profile.asp
According to the data for Film and Television, women have comprised 46% of fall registrants. Underrepresented minorities accounted for 19% of fall registrants. Yet U.S. Census data has women at 51% of the population and minorities represent 34% of the country's people. Artslady, I think you have your facts wrong.

Equal opportunity does not equal affirmative action. From what I gathered from the University of California Diversity Statement, the University seeks to make underrepresented groups more aware of opportunities so they can apply and compete just like everyone else. Talent decides who gets in.


----------



## JohnPecod (Mar 6, 2009)

One area where she has doesn't have it wrong is that MFA's or any degree in the business is meaningless (unless you're a lawyer).  This is no slight on UCLA's program but the fact is that this town is full of people with MFA's from some of the best programs in the country and they're not working.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah, if I didn't have the option of a screenwriting MFA program, I'd be clueless as to how to do anything to make a career out of it.  I'm glad they have it, and I'm sure that without these programs, a lot of great movie makers would not be making movies today.


----------



## 96Mph (Mar 6, 2009)

2 worthy points I think By IndianaBones and JPecod. UCLA alone admits 25 or so per year. It's easy to see, numbers wise, that wlaking out with an MFA doesn't guarantee anything. There certainly isn't enough turnover in the industry for 25 grads from all the good film schools to come in and get jobs, very far from it.

As to an MFA's value, I think it boils down to one thing (at least for me): If you want it bad enough, if you know you want to be a screenwriter and that you can be a damn good one, does an MFA from a good school help you get to where you want to go?


----------



## 96Mph (Mar 6, 2009)

> Originally posted by smell_the_glove:
> Yeah, if I didn't have the option of a screenwriting MFA program, I'd be clueless as to how to do anything to make a career out of it.  I'm glad they have it, and I'm sure that without these programs, a lot of great movie makers would not be making movies today.


There is no blueprint to becoming a successful screenwriter, a MFA is one direction a writer can take. I think the industry has plenty of writers who have no formal education in film. If you believe you have what it takes, that is all you really need. It's just a matter of making your own path. If one avenue closes, find another way and get to work.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 6, 2009)

I think that a lot of people would agree with you, and I certainly do too.  I'm just saying that the MFA can be considered a nice leg up, that's all.  I'm by no means saying that if you don't have an MFA you have no way of making it.  That's obviously stupid.  I'm just saying that for people like me, who aren't that savvy, we could use some kind of education.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 6, 2009)

Aw shucks, you're making me blush.


----------



## 96Mph (Mar 6, 2009)

> Originally posted by IndianaBones:
> It's not about the piece of paper, it's: your talent & drive + exposure to well-respected working film faculty + skills honing from same = industry attention/connections, which is about as much as one can ask.  That's why it does come down to talent.  The <well-seasoned> admissions committee recogizes your talent, sees it as something that, within 2 years, can be sharpened and envigorated to the point where 1) they will have done their jobs and 2)they will have polished a rough gem who can go out there and shine as a quality UCLA MFA Film Program alum which ensures more of the same quality choices by the admissions committee, and so on, and so on.


Thank you Indiana. That's pretty much the way I see it too, I'm just too lazy to write it.  I don't think an MFA is an outright necessity, but it's certainly very valuable if one takes advantage of the things you just outlined.


----------



## mykefilm (Mar 9, 2009)

> notroberttowne


Hey notroberttowne, 

  Regarding areas to live in LA:  You might want to also look in Culver City, Palms and Mar Vista.  I live in Palms and it's pretty affordable for LA standards.  It's also about a 20 - 25 minute bus ride to UCLA if you live near Sepulveda Blvd or Westwood Blvd...


----------



## mykefilm (Mar 9, 2009)

> ecann1


Hey ecann1,

You are not the only older person here.  I am 41 and have applied to the MFA Directing program.  I applied last year but did not get in.  Maybe this is my year


----------



## momotato (Mar 10, 2009)

> Originally posted by mykefilm:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">notroberttowne


Hey notroberttowne, 

  Regarding areas to live in LA:  You might want to also look in Culver City, Palms and Mar Vista.  I live in Palms and it's pretty affordable for LA standards.  It's also about a 20 - 25 minute bus ride to UCLA if you live near Sepulveda Blvd or Westwood Blvd... </div></BLOCKQUOTE>
Thanks for the tip.  Are their any neighborhoods in the area to be avoided?  I live in a pretty sketch city and would like to live somewhere a little safer if I move to LA


----------



## mykefilm (Mar 10, 2009)

> momotato


Hey notroberttowne, 

Regarding areas to live in LA: You might want to also look in Culver City, Palms and Mar Vista. I live in Palms and it's pretty affordable for LA standards. It's also about a 20 - 25 minute bus ride to UCLA if you live near Sepulveda Blvd or Westwood Blvd...

Thanks for the tip. Are their any neighborhoods in the area to be avoided? I live in a pretty sketch city and would like to live somewhere a little safer if I move to LA..

Hey notroberttowne, 

I would say if you live in West LA it's pretty safe anywhere.  I would only say you might not want to live in Inglewood.  It's a little sketchy...


----------



## mykefilm (Mar 10, 2009)

> IndianaBones


Thanks IndianaBones,  you are too kind! But the reality is I am older not old


----------



## Sahirr (Mar 14, 2009)

Has anyone received a rejection e-mail yet???? Or is there still hope?


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 14, 2009)

I don't think they're going to send out rejections until all of the interviews are through.  At least that's for screenwriting applicants.


----------



## notroberttowne (Mar 14, 2009)

and odds are pretty good that I've got the last interview.  I'm scheduled for March 24th at 11:30.


----------



## notroberttowne (Mar 14, 2009)

correct.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 14, 2009)

They're having more interviews after they come back from New York?


----------



## notroberttowne (Mar 15, 2009)

possibly just one.  See, I was originally scheduled to interview last thursday, but I wasn't informed of this until tuesday.  Two days notice essentially tripled the cost of the trip for me, so I asked if we could reschedule so that I have at least a week.  I am super poor and coming from Raleigh, NC.  The travel, hotel, and car rental is costing me about 400 bucks for my interview on the 24th, but if I'd bought tickets for the next day on tuesday and returned on friday, I'd be out significantly more than a grand.

A potential downside is that I went from interviewing with Richard Walter to interviewing with Paul Castro.  Not that I suspect one would be better than the other so much as I won't be able to see how other people's interviews went with Paul because I think I'm the only interviewee he's got.  I don't know if there's anything else to be read into my interviewing situation, but I do get the impression that I'm the last one AND the only one after NY.


----------



## notroberttowne (Mar 15, 2009)

I definitely feel like it's a good sign.  Between that and my worries about the financial aspect of getting accepted, I'm managing to not be very nervous about the interview and acceptance decision itself.


----------



## jmarie6287 (Mar 20, 2009)

got an email at 2 am...denied admission...oh well, it's what i expected...anyone else in this boat?


----------



## Sonia (Mar 20, 2009)

JMarie””
No rejection email yet, but I expect one soon.


----------



## steelyd (Mar 20, 2009)

> got an email at 2 am...denied admission...oh well, it's what i expected...anyone else in this boat?



cool, something to look forward to...


----------



## ds65 (Mar 20, 2009)

JMarie-
It's strange - their rejection emails are so sporadic. Still waiting to hear...


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 20, 2009)

Got my rejection, Friday night, March 20, at 11:59 p.m., via email.  It's my first to hear back from any schools I applied to and although I knew this was coming, it's still doesn't make for a fun "before Bed" email read.  

Amazing.  Took weeks to apply and put together application, and it took them about 4 sentences to say, "Sorry if this wasn't what you were hoping."  And if it was what I was hoping?  Then you're not sorry? lol 

Oh well.  C'est la vie.


----------



## gundyfilms (Mar 20, 2009)

Got my rejection on Friday as well.  It was about mid-afternoon CST.  I expected that considering I wasn't interviewed.  Here's to hoping I stand a chance at Chapman.  I'd at least like a choice of where I'll be attending grad school!


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi all.

I received my rejection Friday, yesterday.
I'm not relieved yet. I'm still really sad.

I sent an answer thanking the Mrs. that sent me the EMAIL (I haven't received even a letter). And I said that I REALLY want to know THE REASON, or REASONS.

I know they probably will say that there is no spcial reason, etc. BUT, I think I deserve to know the reason(s), and  I will insist on that.

But, the curtains are closing for me this season. I wish to thank you all for all the support I have received here from you guys! And for the loads of fun! 
You were really amazing for me!
Wish all the best fot all those who have and have not been accepted on your "dream" schools. Hope to watch your movies one day.


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey Neville.

We think on the same way.
I'm actually shocked you haven't received your letter. You live in CALIFORNIA!

Is it possible that UCLA is SO BROKE, to don't send rejection letters?
That's it. I want my letter. I'll ask for it.
I will put in my wall to look at and remember this moment. The day I left the LIMBO.

Ha!


----------



## Starbuck7 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I had my interview yesterday, and I don't think
it went well.  I keep having these horrible flashbacks thinking "why did I say that?" and it's just so frustrating. I think i just have trouble being myself when I'm being evaluated in this way.

The thing is that I felt very good about my paper application, but they did not bring up my materials at all. I have a bad feeling that the final decision is based on the interviews versus the whole package.  What do you all think? Of course Hal and Richard were very nice, I was just off my game


----------



## Tobsterius (Mar 21, 2009)

Got mine last night at around 8pm.

It's funny, 75 or whatever bucks to apply, weeks of stress to prepare the application, 20 bucks to overnight it just to make sure it gets there alright, and they have the audacity to send only an e-mail that looks like it was typed up in about 3 seconds.

A snail mail letter on UCLA letter head would have been nice.

Stay classy, UCLA.


----------



## ecann1 (Mar 21, 2009)

Starbuck, they did not focus on my materials at all, either, except to acknowledge that I indeed send them TV specs, instead of screenplays.  I did kind of get the idea that once you made the interview it was kind of a clean slate thing, like "ok, we've determined all these applicants are up to our standards so let's see about...."  But they know people get nervous and I'm sure they don't disqualify us for nerves.  Maybe they go back to our materials after-and that's why it takes them a few more weeks.  Who knows?  Maybe they find neuroses charming, I mean we're writers after all.


----------



## Sahirr (Mar 21, 2009)

i got my rejection mail today...  

so next year it is...

best of luck to all the guys who interviewed... i really hope you guys get in... and please do update the forum with your experiences !


----------



## Merkin Muffley (Mar 21, 2009)

I got my rejection e-mail last night. It was my first/weakest application, so it is not a big surprise.

Good luck to those of you that interviewed and are still waiting.


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 21, 2009)

Guys...

I strongly advice...

GO GET DRUNK!


----------



## Starbuck7 (Mar 21, 2009)

> But they know people get nervous and I'm sure they don't disqualify us for nerves. Maybe they go back to our materials after-and that's why it takes them a few more weeks. Who knows? Maybe they find neuroses charming, I mean we're writers after all.




Boy oh boy, i sure hope you're right


----------



## Starbuck7 (Mar 21, 2009)

I believe he said early April, but honestly I was so nervous I might be wrong.


----------



## KayS (Mar 21, 2009)

I had my interview today, and I don't think it went well. Richard and Hal were nice, but I just got a bad feeling from it. It was definitely the most subdued interview I went to, and I didn't feel as talkative.


----------



## KayS (Mar 21, 2009)

hmm that's strange. Rich wasn't high-energy bouncy with me. He was the less talkative one, I'd say. 

I didn't see who was before or after me, and the interview was in their hotel room, which was strange to me. But they had one side of it set up with two chairs for them and one chair for me facing the window. I guess they couldn't get a conference room in the hotel?


----------



## Sonia (Mar 21, 2009)

Got my rejection email at 2 AM today. It didn't hurt that much because I'm lucky enough to have gotten into USC.

Good luck to all of you still in the running!


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 21, 2009)

I had my interview for the screenwriting program last week.  I'm on pins and needles...


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 21, 2009)

> Originally posted by IndianaBones:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by WillieGreen:
> I had my interview for the screenwriting program last week.  I'm on pins and needles...



Who was interview with?  What did you think? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


Mine was with Paul Castro.  I was doing okay until he asked me to pitch a story.  I froze up for a second, and stumbled through a logline.  Overall, I guess it was decent.  It was pretty quick, though.  Probably 15 minutes.  Not sure if that's good or bad.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 21, 2009)

> Originally posted by IndianaBones:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by WillieGreen:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by IndianaBones:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by WillieGreen:
> I had my interview for the screenwriting program last week.  I'm on pins and needles...



Who was interview with?  What did you think? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>



Mine was with Paul Castro.  I was doing okay until he asked me to pitch a story.  I froze up for a second, and stumbled through a logline.  Overall, I guess it was decent.  It was pretty quick, though.  Probably 15 minutes.  Not sure if that's good or bad. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>
same exact happened to me = deer in headlights = run now, beat the traffic response.  I think everyone felt that way, so you're in good company!  Good luck! </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


Good luck to you, too.  I heard applications were up 60% this year, and they're only taking 17-20.  Gulp.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 21, 2009)

> Originally posted by Sonia:
> Got my rejection email at 2 AM today. It didn't hurt that much because I'm lucky enough to have gotten into USC.
> 
> Good luck to all of you still in the running!




Congrats on getting into SC!  I bet that was a relief.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 21, 2009)

> Originally posted by notroberttowne:
> possibly just one.  See, I was originally scheduled to interview last thursday, but I wasn't informed of this until tuesday.  Two days notice essentially tripled the cost of the trip for me, so I asked if we could reschedule so that I have at least a week.  I am super poor and coming from Raleigh, NC.  The travel, hotel, and car rental is costing me about 400 bucks for my interview on the 24th, but if I'd bought tickets for the next day on tuesday and returned on friday, I'd be out significantly more than a grand.
> 
> A potential downside is that I went from interviewing with Richard Walter to interviewing with Paul Castro.  Not that I suspect one would be better than the other so much as I won't be able to see how other people's interviews went with Paul because I think I'm the only interviewee he's got.  I don't know if there's anything else to be read into my interviewing situation, but I do get the impression that I'm the last one AND the only one after NY.




I also interviewed with Paul Castro.

I wouldn't read too much into that.  I know he also interviewed someone who's been a working TV writer for years, so I don't think they're passing off token interviews to him.


----------



## momotato (Mar 23, 2009)

> Originally posted by Starbuck7:
> I believe he said early April, but honestly I was so nervous I might be wrong.


Hey Starbuck7, Did you interview for Screenwriting or production/Directing?


----------



## Starbuck7 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi momotato,

I interviewed for Screenwriting


----------



## mykefilm (Mar 24, 2009)

got my rejection letter on Saturday.  The saga continues.  Hey, do any of you live in LA?


----------



## KayS (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey guys, just got an e-mail of acceptance (to screenwriting) a couple of minutes ago. Hope you all hear good news soon!!


----------



## 96Mph (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow, that was fast. Congrats KayS!


----------



## Starbuck7 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi everyone!  I also got an acceptance email, and I will be attending UCLA in the fall!!!  Is anyone else definitely going?


----------



## KayS (Mar 24, 2009)

No kidding! Interviewed three days ago!


----------



## KayS (Mar 24, 2009)

CONGRATS STARBUCK!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 24, 2009)

Can you tell us if the emails were sent at the exact same time?  Kays and Starbuck?


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Mar 24, 2009)

wow, to those who got in @ screenwriting, congrats! you guys both interviewed in NY right? Any Californians got accepted yet? lol, goodluck!


----------



## KayS (Mar 24, 2009)

10:24 PM central time


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 24, 2009)

Congrats, KayS and Starbuck!

Glad to hear that.  Both of you guys interviewed in New York, no?


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 24, 2009)

Congratulations!  Sorry I forgot to say that, just a little on edge at the moment...


----------



## ambiguous (Mar 24, 2009)

hey all, i've been reading all the posts as of late. i applied to the screenwriting program and got interviewed as well, so i'm in the same boat as many of yall.

i was just wondering if any of your interviewers told you that the letters were only going to come by mail? both acceptance and rejection letters? cause the lady who interviewed me said that....but i've been reading about ppl getting them in email....and now i'm just confused.


----------



## ambiguous (Mar 24, 2009)

oh, and congrats to kays and starbuck nonetheless


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 24, 2009)

I guess it's by email--both rejections and acceptances.  They probably will send out snail mail to those accepted later.  I don't want to go to sleep with this on my mind, damn it all!


----------



## Starbuck7 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks yall! I got the email @ 11:23 and I'm in Boston


----------



## KayS (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks! Yes, interviewed in NY, but my interviewer didn't say how I'd be notified. 

Don't worry, smell...I have a seriously strong feeling you're going places and I'm sending you good vibes! (fluttering my creepy spindly fingers about in vibe-sending motions)


----------



## ambiguous (Mar 24, 2009)

hmmm guess i can stop aggravating my post man then.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 24, 2009)

Aww thanks, Kays.  I hope you're right.  And seriously, congratulations, you obviously deserved it...that goes for you too, Starbuck.  You're all the best group of people out there, and I'm really happy for you!


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow, you guys pretty much got the e-mail at the same time


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 24, 2009)

Haha, yeah, that's what I was thinking.  But they could be the two that were "phenomenal applicants"--the ones my interviewer said were already pretty much admitted before the interviews even began.  Maybe they sent them their emails before everybody else, and at the exact same time.  At least, that's what I'm going to force myself to believe for the time being.  KayS and Starbuck--were your applications "phenomenal"?


----------



## KayS (Mar 24, 2009)

haha I wish! But no chance. I noticed a mistake on the first line of my writing sample as soon as I mailed it out.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah, but maybe the content of the writing was excellent?  Yes?


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 24, 2009)

OKAY PEOPLE OUT THERE READING THIS AND NOT POSTING--LET US KNOW IF YOU WERE ACCEPTED AND RECEIVED THE EMAIL KAYS AND STARBUCK RECEIVED, DAMN IT ALL!  I HAVE TO KNOW, AND YOU'RE KILLING ME BY WITHHOLDING THIS INFORMATION!


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Mar 24, 2009)

just a curious question, who sent the acceptance email? was it from a generic admissions committee or a specific person? if so, who? lol


----------



## pintobeans (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi all,

I haven't been on the forum since I was interviewed and rejected for the UCLA MFA screenwriting program last year.  But, I applied again, interviewed again, and just received the acceptance email.

For those of you who do not get in this time around: consider the professional program.  I am in it now and it so f-ing awesome, I kid you not.  I was accepted to AFI, but at the last minute decided to do the professional program.  Best decision. Ever.

Congrats to everyone who has been accepted - see you in September.

pb


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah, I wanna know that too.  Tell us every little stupid detail so that we can obsess about it.  PLEASE!


----------



## KayS (Mar 24, 2009)

It was a third year MFA screenwriting student who sent it to me, Maureen Johnson.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 24, 2009)

Pinto Beans, when did you get the letter?  And congratulations!


----------



## Kylok (Mar 24, 2009)

KayS, be humane--tell her your work was pure genius! Only your extravagant boasting can ease this suffering!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 24, 2009)

Hahaha, oh you...

But my theory doesn't work because pintobeans got an acceptance letter as well, and probably at the same time.  I'm just going to say it--I am an ultimate reject.  Told ya so, Kylok!


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Mar 24, 2009)

relax, smell, it seems those who got in at this time were all from the east coast, i interviewed too, (i'm from Long Beach, CA) but haven't received any email, acceptance or rejection, maybe when we wake up tomorrow, we'll get the good news, (fingers crossed), lol..., so to those who got in, congrats! and again, who's the email from?


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm sorry people...I know I'm probably pissing a lot of you off with my stupid theories, but I am a glass half empty person, and I also put my foot in my mouth (or fingers in my mouth, as the case may be).  So, don't listen to the ramblings of this fool.  I belong in a mental institution, not a prestigious mfa program.


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Mar 24, 2009)

> Originally posted by KayS:
> It was a third year MFA screenwriting student who sent it to me, Maureen Johnson.



she was Prof. Richard Walter's grad assistant. She was the one who contacted me (for the interview) as well and confirmed my day of interview. Maybe she went to bed and will continue the emails in the morning, there is still hope! lol


----------



## pintobeans (Mar 24, 2009)

My email was from 8:30PM (pacific time).

I interviewed in LA with Paul Castro.
Last year with Hal.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 24, 2009)

Haha hopefully...but I can't sleep now.  Come on, Maureen, just send us all a decision please, so I can either jump for joy or cry myself to sleep and hopefully die.  Just kidding!  Haha...ha...eh...


----------



## Kylok (Mar 24, 2009)

Whoa whoa, don't go throwing around the "ultimate reject" title without proper certification; I have documentation from NYU and USC to support MY claim to it! You're merely an ensign--a PADAWAN of rejection!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey now--don't go throwing around nerd language for everyone to see, Kylok!  That'll get you no brownie points!


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 24, 2009)

> Originally posted by pintobeans:
> My email was from 8:30PM (pacific time).
> 
> I interviewed in LA with Paul Castro.
> Last year with Hal.




Congrats!

Looks like the emails went out at the same time.  

Well, I guess I give up on trying to sleep tonight.


----------



## Kylok (Mar 24, 2009)

Brownie points with WHOM, exactly?

As ultimate reject, I need to personify all forms of rejection (including social outcasts) at all times.

Cheer up you UCLA non-acceptance limbo people; go with the e-mail wave theory!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 24, 2009)

Ditto, Willie.

And Kylok, you can score my movies anytime.  And we should set up our own production company called Film School Rejects or something.  Wait... no...that's lame.


----------



## Kylok (Mar 24, 2009)

I've already shifted obsess-gears; instead of "whether I'm in at USC," it's "how I'm going to rope in some people to collaborate on short films to improve my demo reel after graduation." I have a 3D animation buddy whose future is looking equally bleak..!

(And I feel dirty pseudo-hijacking this UCLA thread, having not applied.. my apologies, soon-to-be bruins.)


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 24, 2009)

OK...two theories:

either they sent out all of the acceptance emails at once OR

they are doing it in waves.  Why would they do it in waves?  because they're satan's minions and they cackle with glee when they see us squirm out of anguish.  

I pray to Jesus in heaven that UCLA is full of demon faculty.


----------



## ambiguous (Mar 24, 2009)

well....this sucks and is poopy.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey, ambiguous, did you interview with Linda Voorhees?


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Mar 24, 2009)

> Originally posted by smell_the_glove:
> OK...two theories:
> 
> either they sent out all of the acceptance emails at once OR
> ...


----------



## ambiguous (Mar 24, 2009)

that i did mr. glove.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 24, 2009)

Wasn't it 12-15 spots?  Did you hear otherwise from your interviewer?  Because if you did, I'm gonna EFFIN lose it...these people have been playing us like some kind of dirty banjo.


----------



## ambiguous (Mar 24, 2009)

if i recall correctly, and i do, she said 12 spots


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 24, 2009)

That's Ms. Glove to you, sonny girl/boy.  How did it go?  Did she hug you?  Cause she hugged me!  HAHAH!  Oh boy am I losing it!


----------



## ambiguous (Mar 24, 2009)

and that the letters were going to come via mail.


----------



## ambiguous (Mar 24, 2009)

well, i live far away from la and i would have been able to fly in if they would have told me earlier, but i opted to take the phone interview, bc i was afraid skype would drop the connection.....so no hug for me.


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Mar 24, 2009)

i believe, i remember prof. walter said it in passing, plus their website says the screenwriting program admits 25 per year.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 24, 2009)

Well, we both know that she was a little daffy, don't we?  Don't we?  Or was that me?  Were you the girl who came before me on that Monday?  Cause you said bye to me, and I felt bad that I didn't say bye back.  Please tell me it's you so we can resolve this conflict.


----------



## ambiguous (Mar 24, 2009)

25 would give me a greater glitter of hope....but i remember 12 and that kinda adds too much pressure.


----------



## ambiguous (Mar 24, 2009)

negatory bud, i'm a dude.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice excuse with the skype thing, ambiguous.  She coulda said "I wish I could hug you right now" but did she?  NO!  Because she couldn't get over just how good my hug was.  HA!  Beat that one!  

LINDA VOORHEES HUGGED ME AND EVERYONE SHALL RUE THE DAY THEY EVER THOUGHT SHE HUGGED THEM THE SAME WAY THAT SHE HUGGED ME!  HA!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 24, 2009)

OH, I just realized that you said that you didn't skype.  So eliminate that section of the above post and implant it with "phone."

Ambiguous?  What are you so damn ambiguous about?  Please tell us all in less than a word.


----------



## ambiguous (Mar 24, 2009)

stuff


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 24, 2009)

You call that less than a word?  "stuf" would have been the appropriate answer.


----------



## ambiguous (Mar 24, 2009)

touche glove, touche


----------



## Kylok (Mar 24, 2009)

You know you've gone insane when you're talking to a glove.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 24, 2009)

So you're into gay fencing too?!  Yippee!  So you're my competition, and yet, I can't seem to let go of that tender feeling that we once shared when you thought I was a man and I thought you were a girl.  Remember?  All those many moments ago?


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 24, 2009)

You know you've gone crazy when you're talking to a Kylok.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 24, 2009)

I think tonight I'm gonna become a junior on this site!  Who's with me?  Yay or Nay?  Where's my vodka?  that sweet sweet stench of potato water!  YUM.


----------



## ambiguous (Mar 24, 2009)

Hmmm the website says applicants are notified by mail as well.....I think I'm gonna bring my anxiety down a notch and call it a night. Sitting here and constantly pressing 'get mail' won't speedy up the process.  Though I wish it did. 

Good luck to all & see ya tomorrow!


----------



## Kylok (Mar 24, 2009)

Hah! You fell for the oft-confusing trap of assuming Kylok was a noun, when in reality, it's a CONJUNCTION!

And there's a building on my campus called the Voorhees Computing Center. I can't help but wonder if Linda had a hand in that..


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 24, 2009)

Ah to heck with you Ambiguous!  Go sleep your sleep of elegant slumbers!  I am staying up until I die of it.  Or until I fall asleep.  Whichever comes first!


----------



## Kylok (Mar 24, 2009)

Goodnight and good luck ambiguous.. thanks for contributing to what is surely the most insane conversation that has ever taken place on this forum.


----------



## OneForTooMany (Mar 24, 2009)

So, I too have been one of the wimps who was just reading the posts.  I also just got the email acceptance to UCLA screenwriting.  My name is Jimmy and I'm excited to meet all my soon-to-be fellow Bruins.  To everyone waiting....I got nothing that's gonna make you feel better.....so....drink....it's what I did.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 24, 2009)

And you made the mistake believing that I was actually stupid enough to make that mistake.  Alas, I am very very educated and know what kylok means.  I just haven't found the words to fully elaborate to such small-minded fools as you, MR/S.  And yes, Linda Voorhees is known for her computing skills...she had a typewriter on her desk when I interviewed with her.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 24, 2009)

Wait, One(sies)...can I call you Onesies?  Not sure why, but it sure sounds hip!  Did you get the email at the same time as the rest of them cool hip kids who made it?  Congratuf***inlations...hahaha...just kidding.


----------



## Kylok (Mar 24, 2009)

Aha! My gender is in question. This allows me to masquerade as that girl who went before you on Monday, and express how truly and deeply hurt I was that you didn't respond to my heartfelt wish that you did indeed have a good bye!

And if you don't buy that, I am the genderless dirty banjo that Linda Voorhees strums as she cackles between waves of e-mail acceptances.


----------



## OneForTooMany (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah glove, I got the email about the same time as the others reported....Actually, I got home, checked this site, saw that Kay had gotten the email then immediately checked mine...and there it was.  I got rejected from Texas and NYU, and haven't heard yet from USC. I'm 23, male, from Chi-city and have never been to California...and, I love Junior Mints.


----------



## dirtydog (Mar 24, 2009)

I've been surviving by reading these posts.  The waiting is hell.  The end is near & felt I should contribute.  I interviewed with Hal and he told me that 25 people would be admitted and a record number applied.  Congrats to all the new Bruins!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 24, 2009)

Kylok, I cannot mask my pleasure at your whimsy any longer!  How did you get to be...well...you?  I wish I could bottle your energy in a...well...bottle.  You say you write scores...but...how many SCORES of years ago did you actually produce a SKOR bar?  HUH!?  Riddle me this riddle me that!


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 24, 2009)

My year, I got an email from Cecelia Wilmott to go check my online status to find the final decision.  I went.  I clicked.  It was so anti-climactic, but there it was, I was in.   No postal mail from UCLA EVER, except for the yellow "All Materials Received" postcard...

Congrats everyone!

Pinto, you started at AFI, yes?


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 24, 2009)

Hello hello, dirtydog.  The waiting is indeed hell, and you know what's worse?  Living in hell while waiting for this hell to be over!  Man, I think my funny is wearing off.

And Onesies, congratuf***inlations all over again!  What do you want--a pickle?


----------



## Kylok (Mar 24, 2009)

I must admit, I've never produced a Skor. But I now have the baffling desire to score a scene in which a man is "scoring" with a woman after having scored the winning goal in a soccer game--just before being bitten by a radioactive scorpion.

I smell a blockbuster!

By the way, have you, uh.. read YOUR posts? Your whimsy makes mine look flimsy! (HAH!)


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 24, 2009)

Your flimsy makes me feel like a mimsy...as in the last mimsy or some sh**.  I have to say, Kylok, I have no idea why you were rejected from USC.  I can only imagine what strange music your mind produces.  What kinda junk do you have to send them, anyway?  Music?  hahaha


----------



## Kylok (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm thinking you have a better shot; I haven't yet learned to accurately represent my whimsy in musical form, whereas you're already working with words--how can you go wrong?!

Potatoes, actually. The SMPTV program requires a submission of homegrown potatoes.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey, don't talk about potatoes like they're nothing.  I'm a potato farmer.  I farm potatoes.  Wait, I'm lying.  NO WONDER I'M A REJECT.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Mar 24, 2009)

yoyoyoyo....are you guys screenplay writing or film directing???


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 25, 2009)

screenplay, dawg.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 25, 2009)

Has anyone received a rejection?


----------



## momotato (Mar 25, 2009)

has anyone heard anything for directing?  They told me they had their final interviews today and would be letting us know today.  Seems strange that they would do that in the same day.


----------



## ambiguous (Mar 25, 2009)

nope....nothing so far.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 25, 2009)

Friend was rejected from UCLA for Cinematography today.  

Boo hiss.


----------



## pintobeans (Mar 25, 2009)

Jayimess,

To answer your question: I never started the AFI program.  I bailed 3 days before the semester started.

A guy I know in the ucla professional program had a similar experience and jumped the AFI ship after 3 days of classes.


----------



## 96Mph (Mar 25, 2009)

Congrats pinto. I'm curious, you said you also interviewed for UCLA last year, what did you do different with your app this time? I assume your writing samples would have been different. Was your statement of purpose more or less the same or did you totally redo it?


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 25, 2009)

Yeah, Pinto, that's what I thought, I remember you being put off by the internet syllabus.  From what I remember my roommate telling me, I guess two other SW students did the same, they kept bringing in new ones...yeek. 

We had one person, my year, bail out after accepting, but they didn't replace her.

I'm proud of you for persevering and getting into UCLA this time around!  Go you!  

And see, rejected applicants?  Determination is worth the effort.


----------



## Starbuck7 (Mar 25, 2009)

> Starbuck--were your applications "phenomenal"?



I can honestly say that I don't think there is a phenomenal bone in my body. Frankly, after going through this whole process, it is clear that arbitrary luck plays a role in any good news. 

Personally, I think there are not enough spaces to accomodate all of talented and deserving applicants...especially since there are only a handfull of programs specializing in our interests.  To continue the cliche, it is an honor to get an interview.  If it's bad news this year, pull a Rudy and apply again and again until they take you. I sincerely was 100% certain that I didn't get in, and that is what I planned to do. 

Aside from the obvious, I honestly don't think there are differences in "talent" between those who got accepted and those who did not. Even look at these posts; besides KayS many people have been rejected,accepted, and waitlisted to the various schools they applied.  Well, maybe KayS is the phenomenal one...  

Sorry for the rant (yet again) but after talking to the passionate people on these forums, it seems like everyone here deserves a spot at these institutions.


----------



## KayS (Mar 25, 2009)

haha I definitely don't feel "phenomenal." The only thing that makes me feel phenomenal is the reason we all are--because we decided to take a chance at something pretty unconventional and risky.

After I finished applying, I felt certain I didn't get in anywhere and started making new plans. Part of me thought that perhaps I only applied to grad school to put a giant bandaid over my problem; I didn't know how else to approach climbing the oh-so-intimidating ladder of the industry.

Of course now that I've gotten in I've decided f*** it, I'm going. I'll use the bandaid if I've got it, damn it!

And agreed, everyone here deserves a spot, if only because you are all wildly entertaining writers on this site. (Producers, directors, cinematographers--I'm sure your creative posts are indicative of your artistic talent in general, too.)


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 25, 2009)

Do you think they'd write me back if I asked them what my decision status is?  I'm just friggin tired of wondering, and I want to get on with my life and start making new plans.  Plans to do the dishes or clean my bedroom.


----------



## ambiguous (Mar 25, 2009)

i wonder if we're allowed to contact maureen johnson, in order to get an update on our statuses....


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 25, 2009)

Exactly, ambiguous.  Does anybody have an opinion?


----------



## momotato (Mar 25, 2009)

> Originally posted by smell_the_glove:
> Do you think they'd write me back if I asked them what my decision status is?  I'm just friggin tired of wondering, and I want to get on with my life and start making new plans.  Plans to do the dishes or clean my bedroom.


Damn, Smell the glove, you should go on a walk.  I am in the same boat, becoming more and more afraid of walking away from my computer for fear of not being here when I get the email.  It is about time for my afternoon, stop freaking out walk


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 25, 2009)

I wish I could walk...I have no legs...real insensitive!


----------



## TheCoffeeKid (Mar 25, 2009)

I called to find out when all final determinations would be made for MFA SW...the response: "I don't know. Probably soon."  I really did see that one coming....why did I call again? Oh! paranoia...that's right.


----------



## ambiguous (Mar 25, 2009)

Really? Well, that's a bit odd.


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Mar 25, 2009)

hey guys, here's maureen's email, maureenjohnson at verizon dot net, go email her! lol, and starbuck7 and kayS, do u mind sharing us both your undergrad degrees? just curious. and to everyone, this is really irritating, i mean, there's no decision handed out yet, at least to me and to some of you guys, whether, acceptance or rejection, this is really tormenting, lol


----------



## KayS (Mar 25, 2009)

Sure, I went to the University of Texas at Austin and double majored in a liberal arts honors program called Plan II (it's a weird major that's kind of like classical studies...) and Radio-TV-Film.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 25, 2009)

Saint Elmo, 

Please edit your post so that a bot will not attack Maureen's email box...replace "at" and "dot" with the words for the symbols.

Nobody deserves a bot attack...I recommend NEVER putting your own emails out without breaking them up for bots.


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Mar 25, 2009)

> Originally posted by Jayimess:
> Saint Elmo,
> 
> Please edit your post so that a bot will not attack Maureen's email box...replace "at" and "dot" with the words for the symbols.
> ...



ok, sorry, just edited it now, thanks!


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Mar 25, 2009)

thanks, kayS and congrats, btw, and oh, didn't someone posted here ( i think its dharmagirl) that she got notified of acceptance on April 2, after being interviewed, March 20'sh? so, i think the admission committee is still deliberating, hopefully, lol


----------



## Travis Bickle (Mar 25, 2009)

has anyone heard if any production/directing students have been notified yet? Jayimess you mentioned your friend heard back for cinematography, which goes hand in hand with directing. Does this mean no news is good news?


----------



## Starbuck7 (Mar 25, 2009)

> do u mind sharing us both your undergrad degrees



I transferred from NYU Film School to Wellesley (wanted a strong liberal arts foundation before film school) and received a degree in Peace and Justice Studies with a concentration in Social Rights.


----------



## dharmagirl (Mar 25, 2009)

> Originally posted by saintelmosfire71:
> thanks, kayS and congrats, btw, and oh, didn't someone posted here ( i think its dharmagirl) that she got notified of acceptance on April 2, after being interviewed, March 20'sh? so, i think the admission committee is still deliberating, hopefully, lol



Correct, last year I was informed on April 3 and my interveiw date (in NYC) was March 22 (for Screenwriting).  

I know how much it sucks but hang in there, guys!


----------



## 96Mph (Mar 25, 2009)

> Correct, last year I was informed on April 3 and my interveiw date (in NYC) was March 22 (for Screenwriting).
> 
> I know how much it sucks but hang in there, guys!


I'm a glutton for the punishment, I hope they keep me hanging.

In fact, I'm praying...PRAYING, that they'll keep me in suspense all summer. My wish is to be  driving a moving van up to Westwood the night before the fall session begins, get to my new apartment and start unloading my stuff only to finally get that email on my blackberry "BETTER LUCK NEXT YEAR!"

Ah, if life could only be so perfect...oh well, time to watch Lost.


----------



## fiat.lux (Mar 25, 2009)

figured i'd join the discussion/freak out sesh. today sucked. i've decided to give in to the unknown. i have a feeling we'll know today, thurs the 26th. the magic 8 ball told me. good luck everyone. a guy i know told me last week "remember, carol burnett got denied by ucla when she applied..so don't feel bad if you don't get in." my response?? i punched him right in the face.


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Mar 26, 2009)

where's smell? i kinda miss her and her ranting, lol...


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm here, my dear, don't you worry your pretty little head.  I just fell asleep again and had some pretty terrible dreams.  I was really upset yesterday about this terrible waiting B.S. and I went to the bookstore and found a book called What Film School Won't Teach You or something.  I found it funny that both authors went to film school and paid all of that money and probably wouldn't have written the book without actually having gone to film school.  But it cheered me up knowing that even if I don't get in to UCLA or USC, my dreams have not been crushed.  And anyone else whose dreams are still alive by the end of this, I'm serious--we should definitely stick together and make something happen.  What I guess I'm saying is...I love you...?  Man, this all happened so fast.  It feels like one moment I had my feet on the ground and the next...well, you happened.  Love happened.  I think it's time to consummate our love.


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Mar 26, 2009)

lol, you crack me up, speaking of I love you's, just watched I love You, Man, and it was charmingly and hilariously funny, Paul Rudd's so adorable, the script's so Judd Apatow-esque, minus the Judd Apatow, lol, and that's refreshing, kinda like Role Models (with Paul Rudd as well)


----------



## Sojouner (Mar 26, 2009)

I've been looking for this sneaky little imp by the name of Kumbayya...anyone seen him? A-hole stole my wallet.


----------



## ArtVandelay (Mar 26, 2009)

Given the broad lapse in time between when people first heard of acceptances, and now, my theory is this:  Accepted students got emails, and the unfortunate souls are left to wait for a letter in the mail.  Time will tell. 

And seriously, to those of you who were accepted but plan on attending elsewhere, give UCLA a call and let them know.  It's the right thing to do.  "Her life is in your hands, dude." - Brandt

That all said, this thread has been a great resource, and I sincerely thank those who have contributed.   One love.


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Mar 26, 2009)

that's possible, but still, like what dharmagirl said, she was notified April 2 last year, so they could still be deliberating @ this time. and dharmagirl, did you checked the boards last year? were there people like this year who got accepted before you did? just making a comparison, lol


----------



## ArtVandelay (Mar 26, 2009)

Right on Elmo.  That's what I'm hoping for!


----------



## fiat.lux (Mar 26, 2009)

hey all. i just checked another discussion board and Orientalism said they would give him/her a decision this weekend. not sure what program Orientalism is for though.


----------



## fiat.lux (Mar 26, 2009)

strike that...i'm assuming it's for direction/production mfa...sorry, new here.


----------



## TheCoffeeKid (Mar 27, 2009)

> Originally posted by dharmagirl:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by saintelmosfire71:
> thanks, kayS and congrats, btw, and oh, didn't someone posted here ( i think its dharmagirl) that she got notified of acceptance on April 2, after being interviewed, March 20'sh? so, i think the admission committee is still deliberating, hopefully, lol



Correct, last year I was informed on April 3 and my interveiw date (in NYC) was March 22 (for Screenwriting).  

I know how much it sucks but hang in there, guys! </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Dharmagirl, you are a slice of therapy for me on here. Touche!


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Mar 27, 2009)

hey guys, any word yet? emails? snail mail? rejection? acceptance? lol


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 27, 2009)

nada...


----------



## hman13 (Mar 27, 2009)

email today saying a decision has been made.  rejected.


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Mar 27, 2009)

> Originally posted by hman13:
> email today saying a decision has been made.  rejected.



what program? Screewriting? film? cinematography?


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Mar 27, 2009)

for the screenwriting folks still waiting for a decison, have you thought of what to do if in case (knock on wood) it's a rejection? as for me, i'll definitely go for the Professional program, and apply again next year...(but I still hope it won't be that way, lol)


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Mar 27, 2009)

lol, that's funny. word is they're gonna announce it on April 1, and we're all accepted, only thing is it's April fools day, WTF! lol


----------



## dirtydog (Mar 27, 2009)

williegreen you should get in just because you're so funny


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 27, 2009)

Sorry, hman, that sucks.  Hopefully we'll all be notified one way or another soon, cause this process is literally driving me crazy.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 27, 2009)

Thank ya.

I need all the goodwill I can get.

Maybe I'll apply for UCLA's Court Jester MFA next year.  I think I still have a whoopie cushion somewhere...


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 27, 2009)

> Originally posted by smell_the_glove:
> Sorry, hman, that sucks.  Hopefully we'll all be notified one way or another soon, cause this process is literally driving me crazy.




Co-sign.


I have an awful feeling that they're going to string us along until mid-April only to give us the boilerplate robo-email rejection.


----------



## TheCoffeeKid (Mar 28, 2009)

> Originally posted by hman13:
> email today saying a decision has been made.  rejected.




Was this for MFA Screenwriting?


----------



## hman13 (Mar 28, 2009)

Cinema & Media Studies


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Mar 28, 2009)

hey guys, don't lose hope (i know sounds cliche) but who knows, we might be in our "big gloom" and what happens next is the rousing finale that we truly deserve, lol...(fingers crossed)


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm ready for the end.  I just want to be put out of my misery--put out to pasture!


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Mar 28, 2009)

earth hour @ 8:30pm, turn off all your lights, let's show mother earth we care!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 29, 2009)

Indeed, INDIANA!  LET'S MARCH IT OUT!  I'm not sure where we are going, but let's go there nonetheless..(in this metaphorical place, will we find our decisions?)  Sally forth!


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 30, 2009)

Okay.  Based on nothing more than supposition and remnants of gin in my bloodstream, I'm gonna say we'll hear something (good or bad...) by the close of business tomorrow night.

Yeah.


----------



## notroberttowne (Mar 30, 2009)

Tomorrow at 12:10 PM will be exactly one week since the end of (as far as I know) the last interview.  A week seems like a good amount of time, dunninit?


----------



## ArtVandelay (Mar 30, 2009)

Anyone else find it really weird / of concern that some people got accepted last tuesday (if I remember correctly) and there's been radio silence ever since?  Part of me thinks that they informed all accepted parties last week, and part of me holds onto hope.  Two sides of the same coin, I suppose.  

Anybody have an alternate theory or information?


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 30, 2009)

> Originally posted by ArtVandelay:
> Anyone else find it really weird / of concern that some people got accepted last tuesday (if I remember correctly) and there's been radio silence ever since?  Part of me thinks that they informed all accepted parties last week, and part of me holds onto hope.  Two sides of the same coin, I suppose.
> 
> Anybody have an alternate theory or information?




I find it VERY disconcerting that four people found out last Tuesday within seven minutes of each, but I'm still somewhat hopeful for some reason.  

I've bounced around probably two dozen theories in my head, ranging from logical to the absurd.

I'm just gonna go with the "waitlist" theory.  They sent out acceptance to the top dogs, and they're waiting to see if they're coming.


----------



## ambiguous (Mar 30, 2009)

i agree.....i've been patiently waiting so i can make my next decision in regards to my future and i'm just having to sit around idly until someone decides to tell me something....el poo poo is all i can say.


----------



## notroberttowne (Mar 30, 2009)

In regards to that most recent theory, I have two potential comments:  either 1) They hadn't made all the first choice picks yet because at least two people had not yet interviewed when those acceptance e-mails were sent (myself and the fellow interviewing before me) or 2) I (and that other dude) was (were) already not first choice picks before we even got interviewed.  So either this whole process is rigged or the e-mails on Tuesday were just SOME of the acceptances and not all of them lumped together.

I figure that they wanted to offer spots to the people who got e-mails, but that it was only a handful of people.  I'm not saying all the spots aren't determined, but I'm pretty sure that all of them weren't determined on Tuesday morning.  (and if they were, then I want my application money and travel expenses covered).


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Mar 30, 2009)

this is confusing, according to the UCLA website, decisions are sent by the Graduate Division to the email provided by the applicant, but only to notify the student to check his status online, meaning at the Decision Status page. So, KayS, starbuck7, pintobeans, did u get an email directly from Maureen saying you're all in? Or were you directed to check your status online? just checking, thanks!!


----------



## matt kendzior (Mar 30, 2009)

Hello all, 

I am a current UCLA Producers Program student. If any of you have any questions concerning the program or the admissions process (I went through this last year and the waiting period is far from enjoyable), then please feel free to post them to this thread or message me. Congratulations to all those who have interviewed and been accepted. 
For those that have not yet heard a decision or didn't get that acceptance email, there is a summer institute in producing being offered. I mention this because it consists of many of the classes that I have and will take during my two years at UCLA. This is an incredible opportunity as professional internships are also part of the institute's curriculum. Take advantage of the resources and connections that UCLA has. Check out the Summer Institute for Motion Picture Producing at http://www.tft.ucla.edu/progra...institute-producing/


----------



## ambiguous (Mar 30, 2009)

saintelmosfire71, that's what i said! my interviewer told me we'd get snail mail responses for either being accepted or rejected, but then they got email acceptances, and it threw me into a loop.


----------



## KayS (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey, I got an e-mail saying I was in, not an e-mail telling me to check my status. Although that seems kind of silly, right? Maybe they felt silly sending accepted students to go check their status instead of just telling them? Even rejections seem silly doing it that way, unless the e-mail is a mass one sent to accepted and rejected at the same time.


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Mar 30, 2009)

thanks KayS. that's so nice of u, still, this whole thing is confusing, because UCLA's website says otherwise.


----------



## ambiguous (Mar 30, 2009)

i concur....i emailed maureen johnson yesterday, to see when we can anticipate a response, but no return so far.....anyone else want to give it a try?


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Mar 30, 2009)

i know! someone should tell them that this forum exists and we know that they've accepted some people already, and also they should realize the torment they've causing us, but I'm too chicken to try, lol


----------



## 96Mph (Mar 30, 2009)

I imagine she gets a lot of emails asking for status updates. Personally I would hang tight and wait. If she knew the answer, she'd prob let us know. Remember she is a grad student herself and has her own workload.

Just my humble opinion. I'm waiting on my status as well, but I figure we can't get them to inform us any faster, so why fret over it...


----------



## ambiguous (Mar 30, 2009)

agreed....the waiting game continues then...


----------



## Starbuck7 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi everyone, similar to KayS I also received an
acceptance email and not a referral to the website. I have a feeling that all programs within UCLA vary on notifications.



> I imagine she gets a lot of emails asking for status updates. Personally I would hang tight and wait. If she knew the answer, she'd prob let us know. Remember she is a grad student herself and has her own workload.



I agree. Personally, I think it would be more appropriate to contact admissions regarding questions; however, I know how frustrating that can be especially in this insane process.


----------



## ambiguous (Mar 30, 2009)

i'll keep holding out for the best....someone in the 'Acceptances 2009'forum's post said he had a 3.8 GPA, a 1460 on his GRE, been making shorts for six years and some were accepted into festivals........and he got rejected w/o an interview.

my gpa, gre & experience was nowhere near that and i got an interview, so perhaps there is still hope.


----------



## 96Mph (Mar 30, 2009)

GPA, GRE, etc. aren't going to matter. Unless of course you did poorly in undergrad film classes. A professor from the film dept told me as much. They care about creative talent, not GPA's.


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Mar 30, 2009)

i kinda envy USC, they're having their get-together event this friday, whereas, we still are in limbo here, oh well, keep on hoping! lol..


----------



## TheCoffeeKid (Mar 31, 2009)

Remember though, in the past couple years some applicants didn't find out they were accepted via email until April 2nd and 3rd. I think they are still deciding and letting people know as they go. There is still PLENTY of hope for each of you.


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Mar 31, 2009)

do u guys think UCLA will release decisions tomorrow, being April fools day and all? plus, there's this virus/web worm that's supposedly will be unleashed tomorrow too. Oh well, haven't we suffered enough? lol


----------



## WillieGreen (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm so hard up for info, I was kinda hoping UCLA would send me a fake acceptance letter in light of April Fool's Day...


----------



## notroberttowne (Apr 1, 2009)

I would like to formally issue a double dog dare to any of the screenwriting applicants to call the office and find out what the deal is.


----------



## WillieGreen (Apr 1, 2009)

> Originally posted by notroberttowne:
> I would like to formally issue a double dog dare to any of the screenwriting applicants to call the office and find out what the deal is.



Yeah, well I triple dog dare you.

Let me know what they say.


----------



## notroberttowne (Apr 1, 2009)

double dog is the apex.  anything beyond that is just silly.  I'm pretty sure I'm immune.


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Apr 1, 2009)

lol, did u guys read the news on yahoo.com, about UC San Diego's huge error on giving out admission notices to the wrong list of students? ouch!


----------



## WillieGreen (Apr 1, 2009)

> Originally posted by saintelmosfire71:
> lol, did u guys read the news on yahoo.com, about UC San Diego's huge error on giving out admission notices to the wrong list of students? ouch!



I heard about that.  Man, if UCLA did that, I would just run with it.  I'd show up the first day of class with a copy of the printed acceptance e-mail.


----------



## WillieGreen (Apr 1, 2009)

> Originally posted by notroberttowne:
> double dog is the apex.  anything beyond that is just silly.  I'm pretty sure I'm immune.




I'll have to consult the rulebook on this.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 1, 2009)

Clearly, that is not Robert Towne, because Robert Towne DEFINITELY saw "A Christmas Story," and thus gained familiarity with the nuances of dares.

I Triple Dog Dare You... 

I'm from Northeast Ohio, where this film was made, and my sister is actually the curator of the Christmas Story museum...so I'm a little weird about it.

Sorry.


----------



## WillieGreen (Apr 1, 2009)

> Originally posted by Jayimess:
> Clearly, that is not Robert Towne, because Robert Towne DEFINITELY saw "A Christmas Story," and thus gained familiarity with the nuances of dares.
> 
> I Triple Dog Dare You...
> ...




Thank ya.  I knew the triple dog dare was permitted.

notbobtowne, I'll be expecting that phone call.  Take one for the team.


----------



## notroberttowne (Apr 1, 2009)

I would love to, but my tongue is stuck to this icy pole right now.  As you can see, this isn't the first time I've been wrong about the double dog dare.


----------



## WillieGreen (Apr 1, 2009)

Well played, sir.  Well played.


----------



## TheCoffeeKid (Apr 1, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, what are everyone's plans if rejected from MFA SW?  Also, is the Prof. Program open to anyone who interviews and is rejected from MFA OR is it just open to anyone, period??


----------



## smell_the_glove (Apr 1, 2009)

I would do the professional program, but there's no way I can pay for it and pay for rent and everything else in LA without financial aid.  I've lived off of it my whole time as an undergrad.  It sucks, but that's what you get when you're poor.

I think I'm going to make money somehow, someway and maybe, if I feel like it, apply again to UCLA and perhaps USC.  I don't know if going to USC is very wise when I know I can't afford it at all.  But who knows...I might sell some form of writing in a year's time.  Look for my name:  Smell T. Glove.


----------



## notroberttowne (Apr 1, 2009)

I've not checked to see if financial aid is possible for the professional program.  I doubt it, but I'll check into it before I vote no.

Either way, I'm going to LA to fruitlessly fling scripts into the void of agency-seeking.  If things work out really well, I'll have no reason to apply next year.  Realistically, though, I'll have a job I don't like and be keen to reapply in the fall.  

But before I can start thinking about that, I need somebody at UCLA to get on with it and tell me what the dealio is.


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah, there's an application process and when I interviewed with Prof. Walter, he mentioned that some applicants who didn't make it in the MFA were offered the Prof. program. As for me, I'll definitely take it, just to continue writing.


----------



## notroberttowne (Apr 1, 2009)

I was told in my interview that "the worst thing that can happen now is that you get accepted for the Professional Program."

I of course made really sure to mention that the MFA would be far, far more preferable, but it was made very clear to me that I was already in for at least the professional program.


----------



## notroberttowne (Apr 2, 2009)

awesome, Indiana.  Now I can check my e-mail even more frequently.  

I imagine that if you said something about e-mails going out today everyday, some of us would have starved to death by now.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 2, 2009)

> Originally posted by notroberttowne:
> "the worst thing that can happen now is that you get accepted for the Professional Program."



Verbatim, they said that at my interview.  The people who get called for the interview are already in to the PP, was how I understood it.  It's just a matter whether or not you get into the MFA.

It's like...you definitely made the team, it's just a matter of whether or not you'll start.


----------



## ambiguous (Apr 2, 2009)

hopefully only two more days of pressing 'get mail' constantly....


----------



## notroberttowne (Apr 2, 2009)

I prefer to write notchinatown and notthelastdetail.  Every once in a while I'll do a quick fix on notthegodfather, too.


----------



## 96Mph (Apr 2, 2009)

> Originally posted by ambiguous:
> hopefully only two more days of pressing 'get mail' constantly....


Hopefully...I'm tired of seeing new email alerts and clicking refresh only to have received yet another 'penis enlargement' email or an offer from that Nigerian prince who needs help getting his millions of dollars out of Africa.


----------



## notroberttowne (Apr 2, 2009)

or those damn fastweb alerts for scholarships I'm not eligible for.  I think the amount of junk mail I've gotten has gone up exponentially since I interviewed.


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Apr 2, 2009)

so guys, any emails yet? and Indianabones, where'd you hear about the emails going out today/tomorrow?


----------



## ambiguous (Apr 2, 2009)

not a peep....but i did get an email notifying me of the upcoming deadline for Boston Graduate School of Psychoanalysis....I've been getting them for the last few months....and have no idea how or why.


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Apr 2, 2009)

> Originally posted by ambiguous:
> not a peep....but i did get an email notifying me of the upcoming deadline for Boston Graduate School of Psychoanalysis....I've been getting them for the last few months....and have no idea how or why.



lol, one more question to the accepted ones, did your status changed in the UCLA grad school admission website? (decision status link) just curious if they ever update that thing.


----------



## magicmyk (Apr 2, 2009)

they send an email that tells you a decision has been made on you application and then give you the link to the decision status site. Once there, you'll either see an acceptance letter with information about completing your intent to register, and setting up your email account and everything, or it'll be a rejection letter.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Apr 2, 2009)

Is that for this year or last year?


----------



## magicmyk (Apr 2, 2009)

This year (but probably every year)


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Apr 2, 2009)

that's actually what the UCLA website says, but for screenwriting folks like KayS & Starbuck7, they got an email from Maureen johnson. Just curious if they checked their decision status page and it shows their acceptance.


----------



## magicmyk (Apr 2, 2009)

Well I'm Producer Program, but I got an email like two weeks ago saying I was in and to sit tight while they finished making decisions and expect the official letter from the Graduate Division (which i got today) with the intent to register and all that. So like the first one was "unofficial."


----------



## notroberttowne (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm not sure that the screenwriting program is using that website.  When I check my status, it tells me that no decision has been made, which I expect.  When I check on my application, though, it tells me that none of my recommendations, transcripts, or anything else have been received.  

I would be curious to know if the accepted folks have actually seen that reflected on the decision page, but I know that the application status page, at least, is meaningless.


----------



## ambiguous (Apr 2, 2009)

i wonder if it's safe to say that if we haven't gotten anything yet, we might as well accept the worst....


----------



## magicmyk (Apr 2, 2009)

I don't know if that's entirely true, ambiguous. The erratic way people have been receiving their notices seem to have no rhyme or reason. Some heard weeks ago, other just heard today. Don't assume anything until you get an official word.


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Apr 2, 2009)

same here notroberttowne, I actually called them last December just to check if they really had my application, because I used a return receipt when I mailed in my application, but nothing came back...congrats magicmyk btw, and im with u ambiguous, I actually found an old UCLA creative directory from 2007 when I attended the TFT festival @ the writer's guild office. And our very own Maureen won in a screenwriting contest there.

I remember sitting in the audience listening to a reading of her script. I noticed that majority of the MFA students were female, and had impressive undergrad backgrounds. I suddenly felt  humbled by my qualifications and I'll understand if I get rejected, lol. If I get offered the PP, I'll definitely attend..


----------



## ambiguous (Apr 2, 2009)

yeah, I thought about the PP, but I really want to get an MFA so I can teach later on. I enjoy screenwriting and it certainly is a passion of mine, but so is teaching. To be able to instill the passion that I have for the creative process, as well as telling a good, captivating story, would be a dream come true. I wanted to couple my two passions together and make the most of it, so if I don't get in, I'm not sure what road I'm going to go down then.


----------



## Coop (Apr 3, 2009)

For you Producers out there -
I just called today and they said the Producers Program hadn't sent emails out yet and that that's what would be happening first.  - eh?


----------



## notroberttowne (Apr 3, 2009)

Dear UCLA,

wtf, mate?

love,

applicant


----------



## WillieGreen (Apr 3, 2009)

I feel like Sergeant Schultz.

"I see nothing!  I know nothing!"


----------



## WillieGreen (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## notroberttowne (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm guessing that no one else heard anything today either?  Indiana, your sources are incorrect.

(you cheat dr. bones!)


----------



## WillieGreen (Apr 6, 2009)

I've got an idea for a new movie:

The Taking of Melnitz 123


----------



## notroberttowne (Apr 6, 2009)

I wonder if a script of that included as your creative writing sample would, all things being equal, help your chances or utterly destroy them.  Maybe if you made a faculty member the hero...


----------



## WillieGreen (Apr 6, 2009)

I wouldn't have the stones to submit something like that.

I'd make it a water gun fight or something.


----------



## notroberttowne (Apr 6, 2009)

c'mon...  Alan Rickman leads a band of shady mercenaries into Melnitz with a plot to force the faculty to admit a class of terrorists.  The terrorist students will write antiamerican films (more antiamerican?) that will weaken america's resolve to combat whoever the hell alan rickman represents.

Then Paul Castro goes all Frankie Muniz on 'em, and Linda Vorhees gets her massive rambo-esque machine gun from under her desk (which she totally has there).  "This is one professor who's going out the front door!"  Think that Lee Major's christmas special from the beginning of Scrooged.

That would definitely get... um...  some kind of reaction from the faculty.


----------



## WillieGreen (Apr 6, 2009)

Along with admittance, it would also be imperative that the nine members of the Asian Dawn be released.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Apr 7, 2009)

Did anyone else get the email from UCLA to check your status?  I did.  Rejected!  YAY!!!


----------



## WillieGreen (Apr 7, 2009)

> Originally posted by smell_the_glove:
> Did anyone else get the email from UCLA to check your status?  I did.  Rejected!  YAY!!!




Damn.  Sorry to hear that.  

I haven't gotten one yet, but I'm expecting it any second now.


----------



## notroberttowne (Apr 7, 2009)

That's the pits, glove.  

at least it's an end to the wondering, though...  which hopefully means that one way or another my wondering will be put out of it's misery soon too.


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Apr 7, 2009)

hey smell, so u got an email telling you to go to the UCLA graduate admission page and click the decision status link? that's weird, even those who got accepted, like Starbuck7, has their status still unchanged.


----------



## KayS (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey I actually just got the e-mail to check my status online too even though they had already told me.

Anyone get off the waitlist yet?????


----------



## notroberttowne (Apr 7, 2009)

Kay, no one is even officially ON the waitlist.  There are three categories:  those who are accepted, those who are rejected, and those who haven't heard a thing.  I suppose technically that third group could, by now, be called a waitlist... but it's not as if any of us have actually been told that.


----------



## KayS (Apr 7, 2009)

oh, my mistake. How strange...

I never got anything official from them in the mail. Only got this online status thing now after I notified them this past weekend that I wasn't going to attend. I half expected a rejection letter to spite me. ahha. Good thing they are classier than that.


----------



## notroberttowne (Apr 7, 2009)

did you see on the rejects thread the person who got two rejection letters?  I would argue that it's like a double negative and makes an acceptance.


----------



## ambiguous (Apr 7, 2009)

great it's going to be one of  _those_ days again.....ugh. with my iphone by my side, i'll be constantly checking my email and pulling out my hair....woooOOOOooOOO!


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Apr 7, 2009)

consider these crazy waiting my penitence for Lent! lol


----------



## notroberttowne (Apr 7, 2009)

Does that mean we'll know by easter?  

Also, do saints still have to do that stuff?


----------



## ninth_solstice (Apr 7, 2009)

> Originally posted by notroberttowne:
> Kay, no one is even officially ON the waitlist.  There are three categories:  those who are accepted, those who are rejected, and those who haven't heard a thing.  I suppose technically that third group could, by now, be called a waitlist... but it's not as if any of us have actually been told that.



I'm on the waitlist for Directing. The accepted applicants have until April 15th to make their decision...waitlist people should know by the end of April.


----------



## notroberttowne (Apr 7, 2009)

I suppose what I meant is that there is, as far as I know, no waitlist of any sort for the screenwriting applicants.


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Apr 7, 2009)

hey ninth, thing is, we're screenwriting folks, and just like what NRT said, there weren't any announcements, notices, emails, given to those who haven't heard of anything (who're assumed as waitlists) at least the program you applied, Directing, was nice enough to inform u of ur status.


----------



## ninth_solstice (Apr 7, 2009)

Oh sorry guys, my bad. I hope you hear something back soon, all this waiting around and uncertainty is enough to drive anyone over the edge!


----------



## WillieGreen (Apr 8, 2009)

All Quiet on the Westwood Front...


----------



## Coop (Apr 8, 2009)

Rejected today
Producing

To answer some of the questions on this thread - I received an email directing me to check my status on the decision page.

Looks like I'm heading to AFI(accepted) or Chapman(pending).

Peace out UCLA


----------



## WillieGreen (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm on the brink of insanity.  

If this drags out much longer, I might go Colonel Kurtz on everybody.


----------



## TheCoffeeKid (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm actually so used to the waiting that it's not bothering me anymore. It has become second nature to caffeinate,check email, check this site, wait and then caffeinate some more. Sad. lol.


----------



## dirtydog (Apr 9, 2009)

I decided today that when I get rejected from UCLA, I'm going to get a dog, someone to love me.


----------



## VeritasFilm (Apr 15, 2009)

Just got an e-mail from the UCLA Producers Program... Accepted! 

Got the e-mail for the interview last Thursday, and was interviewed just yesterday, so this was all really unexpected.


----------



## Starbuck7 (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi Pintobeans,

Are you attending UCLA in the fall?  Also, have you recieved the official acceptance through the graduate application page?  I have had several acceptance emails from the film school, but my offical status still says that no decision has been made.  I should just chill out, but I'm rather anxious.

I'm hoping that you still check these forums...


----------



## magicmyk (Apr 15, 2009)

Starbuck-

I wouldn't fret too much about not having received your official letter from the Graduate Division. I was told that they're pretty busy right now, for obvious reasons, and are a little behind.

As long as the film school has been in contact with you I'm sure you're alright. Still, it couldn't hurt to just send a polite email to whoever you've been corresponding with at the film school and let them know you haven't received the official letter yet. Maybe then can help push things along for you.


----------



## pintobeans (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes, I received an official acceptance.  this was a few weeks ago.

I got an email stating to check my admission status.  There was a digital version of the official acceptance letter there with some important instructions.

You should definitely contact maureen or someone to get it cleared up, because you need to officially ACCEPT your acceptance.

Good luck!


----------



## momotato (Apr 16, 2009)

Starbuck7, My status changed on the official website yesterday.  Cheri told me it would take probably a week or so for the Uni to update our profiles though.


----------



## Sonia (Apr 16, 2009)

Just got a letter inviting me to enroll in the Professional Program even though I didn't even interview for the MFA. Nice.


----------



## SimAlex (Apr 16, 2009)

> Just got a letter inviting me to enroll in the Professional Program even though I didn't even interview for the MFA. Nice.



yup. me too. thanks for the consolation prize, UCLA.


----------



## notroberttowne (Apr 17, 2009)

I wonder if anyone who did interview has gotten that letter.  I certainly haven't.


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Apr 17, 2009)

nope, I've gotten no email.


----------



## 96Mph (Apr 17, 2009)

No letter here.


----------



## Starbuck7 (Apr 17, 2009)

Yeah, I called admissions and a nice lady told me it would be updated in a few days.  She checked my file and knew that I was accepted...essentially, she just told me to calm down  I tend to worry.


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Apr 18, 2009)

hey all, just got a thoughtful consolation from UCLA, lol, i just received in the mail an invite to enroll at the Professional program.


----------



## momotato (Apr 27, 2009)

I just went down to LA to check out neighborhoods.  Most of my friends live in the Silver lake/ Echo Park area and it would be nice to live near them.  I've been told conflicting things about the commute to UCLA from those parts, I would love advice from someone who goes to UCLA now.


----------



## dharmagirl (Apr 27, 2009)

I love those areas, too, but I have chosen not to live there while I'm at school because the commute is pretty far.  An hour with no traffic, but it can easily get up to 1.5 hours if Sunset is backed up.  There are a few people who live out there and don't mind.  The reality is that you only have classes usually 2-3 days per week so as long as you are okay with that, go for it.  I live in West Hollywood and I like it because it is about half the commute, but also still pretty close to those areas.


----------



## jpcam (Apr 27, 2009)

Has anyone applied or decided to do the professional program in screenwriting next year?

With living in LA, I've noticed a lot of places have cut prices, and some have even started a two free months promotion. It seems like every building is looking for tenants, so don't settle for just anything. West Hollywood is good and a pretty unique area. There's Culver City and Hollywood, but they both vary in quality and people. Burbank and Glendale are very quiet and have a suburban feel (if that's what you're looking for), but the 405 can make that a long drive (like this post? sorry). I hope that little bit helps.


----------



## notroberttowne (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm definitely not doing the professional program.  For one, I want the MFA.  It might be nice to be able to teach some day.  I have some personal issues I've developed with UCLA that make me rather unwilling to do any program with them at the moment, too.  Probably most importantly, though, is the fact that 4500 bucks with no financial aid is a lot harder for me to come up with than three to five times that amount would be with a FAFSA on my side.

I got an application in at Chapman before the deadline, and if that doesn't work out, I'll probably just jump on the MFA roller coaster again next year.


----------



## jpcam (Apr 28, 2009)

I completely understand. I hope Chapman works out for you. I'm kind of in the same boat. I'm taking this year off to work on my stuff and am lucky to have some money leftover from undergrad to do the program, if I get in that is. I only applied to UCLA last year for Dir./Prod and I really want to work on my writing this year. Next year I'll have to open it up and apply to about 5 or 6 for dir./prod.


----------



## asp_sw (Apr 29, 2009)

I've been self-taught in screenwriting for about 2 years.  I read books and got consultants.  I finished one feature screenplay.  I found the UCLA Professional Program in Screenwriting by accident when I was looking at UCLA Extension courses.  It looked to be more rigorous and I liked the fact that they use the same faculty as the MFA program.  So, they say they have an admissions policy and I wrote to the school asking if people are expected to have some form of professional experience.  They wrote back and said that they were looking for writing ability.  I was accepted three days later after submitting my application materials.  Does this program accept anyone?  I wonder if anyone has ever gotten rejected?  If they do, do weaker applicants bring the class down?  Thanks to anyone that can shed some light on this.  By the way, I may eventually want to apply for an MFA in film or screenwriting.  I'm doing my preparation right now so I can actually be competitive in the admissions process.


----------



## 96Mph (Apr 29, 2009)

I don't know what the acceptance rate is, but my impression was that they don't turn down too many people. Considering how much it costs, I imagine most who apply are serious about writing and prob have some talent.

If you're wondering if that brings the program down, check out the alumni list. There are some good writers that come out of there. Some continue on to the grad program. I think they keep the class sizes to a number where they insure you get enough attention from your instructors.


----------



## asp_sw (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks.  Yeah.  I was wondering about that too.  The alumni list does look pretty impressive.  And, your right about the cost and keeping the class to a minimum.  I'm now wondering if being in the Professional Program increases your chances of getting into the MFA because you have become a stronger applicant or because you've developed a stronger relationship with the faculty.  For example, they'd rather take a risk with a known quantity.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 29, 2009)

Here on this site, I've noted two people who have taken the professional program.  One got into the MFA afterward, one did not.

Word on the street is that the UCLA extension courses, like USC's summer programs and AFI's training programs, are pretty frickin' great.

Best of luck, asp, you seem very determined!


----------



## asp_sw (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Jayimess.  I look forward to starting.  I'll let you guys know how it is.


----------



## Ard23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I go to UCLA for directing and I've never heard of anyone getting accepted without an interview.

I just want to throw out there to anyone who gets rejected that, unless you've picked another film school to go to instead, you should reapply next year. In my experience people draw the worst conclusions from being rejected (which is natural) that they are somehow not talented/smart/interesting enough for film school, or that they must be a bad fit for UCLA (or any other school you get rejected from), or that the school itself must be fundamentally flawed in some way. I got rejected without an interview one year, reapplied two years later, got an interview and got in. I did not add much to my resume in those two intervening years, I just rewrote my app materials. So don't give up hope and don't draw too many lessons from the experience of being rejected. The applicant pool is large, and the selected class small, so there is an unavoidable random crap shoot element to the selection process.


----------



## valleeboy (May 3, 2009)

> Originally posted by Jayimess:
> Here on this site, I've noted two people who have taken the professional program.  One got into the MFA afterward, one did not.
> 
> Word on the street is that the UCLA extension courses, like USC's summer programs and AFI's training programs, are pretty frickin' great.
> ...



Are you comparing UCLA Extension with the film school's Professional Program? If so, they are definitely not the same. I went through the UCLA Extension Writer's Program and while some instructors were excellent, many of the classes simply weren't worth the enrollment fees and time spent to complete them. In my experience, the difference in quality between one Extension screenwriting class and another often varied wildly. 

Also, to differentiate between UCLA Extension and the Prof Program, the PP instructors generally only teach the PP and/or MFA. In addition, the Prof Program is just that, a career training program, and not an academic program like Extension. So, for instance, UCLA Extension students can apply for federal student aid whereas Prof Program students cannot (private loans only for PP).

I am not endorsing either UCLA Extension or the Prof Program. Potential students should do their own research or visit the schools in person.


----------



## Jayimess (May 3, 2009)

I don't know that I was aware there was a difference, vallee, good looking out, but I wasn't comparing them.  

My intention was to say that I know of two people on this site who went to the PP, AND that I've only heard good things about Extension...I guess in my mind somewhere, I thought Extension ran PP.

Ooops.  Thanks again.


----------



## wisebee (May 3, 2009)

> Originally posted by ninth_solstice:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by notroberttowne:
> Kay, no one is even officially ON the waitlist.  There are three categories:  those who are accepted, those who are rejected, and those who haven't heard a thing.  I suppose technically that third group could, by now, be called a waitlist... but it's not as if any of us have actually been told that.



I'm on the waitlist for Directing. The accepted applicants have until April 15th to make their decision...waitlist people should know by the end of April. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hi, ninth

I was supposed to be on the wait list as well, and they said the same thing when I asked. It is now the beginning of May, I haven't received a rejection email. Have you received anything from the school since?


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Jun 7, 2009)

Is anyone having issues with the UCLA website?  I recently have been trying to find out more about UCLA's MFA and extension program... but every time it seems like their website is down.  

Can some one elaborate more on the extension program... Like what courses are offered?  Do they offer directing and producing as a specialized track in their extension program, or is it simply supplemental courses?  What is the admission criteria?

thanks.


----------

